# Guess whaaaaat I did.......



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,

I finally took the plunge. I have a Compucarve cnc coming Friday from Sears.

WOW!!!!!! I'm way too excited..... that solar kiln will go up in a blink. 

And bearing my soul, in order to fund the purchase I have freed up quite a few bucks in my monthly budget...... I have quit smoking! 

I know all the health reasons I should have quit but they didn't do it for me.

But give me the reward of a cnc and it will work just great..... I know..... I know it has to, too. 

I feel comfortable with the extended warranty from Sears so I'm getting ready for delivery.

You all have a great day.... I'm surely going to..... :yes4:

Wooooo Hooooooo


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulaions on the purchase


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A well deserved reward! I have been quit for 2 years next month.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

How much are cigarettes there?

Our government has just done an about turn on smoking in bars and restaurants, as they were all complaining that now the summer is ending and their clients will no longer want to be out on the terrace, where they were allowed to smoke, they were going to lose business and it would create unemployment. 
Small places can opt to be smoking or non smoking and bigger places can create smoking and non smoking areas.

Pubs in the UK have been going out of business at a phenominal rate, partly because beer was getting too dear, but also because banning smoking inside was resulting in customers just buying beer at the supermarket and staying at home and inviting their friends around, where they could smoke. Mind you, the price of cigarettes in the UK is nearly 4X what it is here and I'm surprised anyone can still afford it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

That's great ,, I know I should have said a word about the sound of the Compucarve,,,it's the loudest machine I have in the shop  4 or 5 times louder than any router or the power planer ,table saw ,etc.. you MUST ,MUST ,MUST wear ear protection ..... ! ! ! PLUGS AND EAR MUFFS ...

that goes for anyone in the shop also or down the block...think of a F18 flying over your house about 500 ft. and that's about the same as the Compucarve machine...
I wear the ear muffs with the radio inside to help block the sound of the router motor,,
You will say holly crab that's loud, so to say don't use the machine without the ear protection on ALL THE TIME..and don't run it after 10:00 PM  I will say it comes with a muffler but it's not worth a hill of beans..



==========






nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I finally took the plunge. I have a Compucarve cnc coming Friday from Sears.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Barb! I am sure you are going to really enjoy it! And a bonus for quitting smoking. It's something I haven't been able to master quite yet.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Peter,

I can't answer for the price for I don't smoke. I WILL however have a nice stogy every once in awhile. I saw in the news the other day that Missouri is going or are thinking of passing a law to ban smoking in casino's. Go figure. 


Hey Bj, don't forget, don't use it in an apartment. If I'm remembering correctly, someone did try that. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yep I recall that one 

smokes run about $ 3360.oo per year... in Colorado ..

But I gave up girls,drinking,running around,but now I cut out things in wood 

"I cut out drinking ,girls,smoking,now I cut out paper dolls,my doc.said it was good for me" now if I can get this funny jacket off that ties in the back I will get my round nose seizors out and show you how I do that. 

===


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Good show Barb, enjoy it


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes.

The kiln is coming along. I'm taking photos and will put it up here when I can get it all together. I'm working just a few hours a day so I can work on it tomorrow. (It's loathsome for the body to get old.)

Bob, thanks for the noise warning. Now I've got to find a way to protect the ears of my critters.... e.g. 3 rescued cats, 2 rescued Australian Shepherd dogs and my Amazon Parrot..... (feeding time around here is truly like a zoo.) I'm almost a half mile from my nearest neighbor so that I'm not concerned about.

I will get ear protection today. I already have some loss but I want to keep what I've still got left.

By the way, Bob, do you still have the pattern for the Celtic Knot you made and posted? I want to make something right away but haven't got a clue about how to make a pattern. Would you share or is it copy protected?

Peter: each state can add their own taxes on tobacco on top of the federal... so in Pennsylvania, where I live, the total is 65.72 for a carton with 10 packs and 20 cigarettes in a pack..... so 200 cigarettes. The feds and state government continue to add the tax so we will stop smoking because it's not healthy, etc. In the states where tobacco is grown, the state imposes no extra taxes.

Deb, I've tried to quit many times in the 50 years I've smoked. One day your trigger will be pulled.... you'll have your "Compucarve", and you'll have no problem with the head part of it. As for the physical addiction, I'm using Chantix, a stop smoking program. I guess I never really wanted anything like I've wanted this. One day it will work for you when the time is right.... it will all click.

I'm watching the UPS page.... either it has never been updated or they haven't picked it up yet. It still reads that the billing info has been received. So it may not make it here tomorrow. 

Think it will do any good to have a temper tantrum? 

Guess it's time to go work on the kiln again.

Catch y'all later.... And have a good day.

Barb 




istracpsboss said:


> How much are cigarettes there?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes.
> 
> 
> Peter: each state can add their own taxes on tobacco on top of the federal... so in Pennsylvania, where I live, the total is 65.72 for a carton with 10 packs and 20 cigarettes in a pack..... so 200 cigarettes. The feds and state government continue to add the tax so we will stop smoking because it's not healthy, etc. In the states where tobacco is grown, the state imposes no extra taxes.
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

Here's just some of them..I also put in the wood man on the left side of this post,it's a fun one to make  It's a snap out type ...

see zip file
========



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes.
> 
> The kiln is coming along. I'm taking photos and will put it up here when I can get it all together. I'm working just a few hours a day so I can work on it tomorrow. (It's loathsome for the body to get old.)
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

That sounds good,,I have used routers for a very long time and like most users I did not use them all the time and now I say WHAT and huh a lot now days  it's like waring cloves for me in the shop most don't but I don't like digging wood chips out of my hands..  it's a simple thing but most just put them to one side in the shop 

====



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes.
> 
> The kiln is coming along. I'm taking photos and will put it up here when I can get it all together. I'm working just a few hours a day so I can work on it tomorrow. (It's loathsome for the body to get old.)
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

A carton of cigarettes (200/carton) in Ontario retails for about $70.00 But I live very close to an Indian reservation and I can buy my smokes there for $33.00/carton. They also sell other brands much cleaper then that. The government who has pretty much banned smoking EVERYWHERE in Ontario (including your own car if you have children under 16 yrs riding with you) is not very happy about the natives selling cigarettes to the public. There are some brands that are not duty paid that they aren`t supposed to sell off the reserve but they still do. (these are the cheaper ones). If you get caught with those smokes it a fine of 50.00/cigarette. OUCH.
It's these "cheap" smokes that have been my main excuse for not quitting. I would think a lot harder about it if I were paying $70.00/carton. Still... $2000.00/yr would buy a LOT of woodworking tools.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds like you're near the Seneca. The Mohawk only charge about $20 per bag of 200 and less if you buy in quantity. Go east from Montreal through the reservation and there are about a dozen "huts" selling cheap smokes. In Eastern Ontario you can get home delivery out of Cornwall.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Bob, thank you soooo much for the patterns. The Celtic Knot will be the first one..... I'm excited.... BUT, I believe I will have to keep my excitement directed at the kiln this weekend. From the UPS tracking it looks as though I won't get my 'ultimate toy' until Monday.

I love your av. He's such a cute little guy. S'pose I can someday put long hair on him and make him a her?

Have you ever made puzzle boxes? I've thought about them before but the precision is so important. And, honestly, I could mess up a one car funeral. LOL. I'm thinking I should be able to get that precision with the carver.... or am I am I up in my sleep?

I live about an hour drive from the New York State line where a Seneca Indian reservation is. NY State tried to tax the cigarettes but got an Indian uprising instead. But they have put a surcharge on a carton, last I knew it was $5, for non Indian nation members. Also the PA state police can fine and confiscate if you have more than 10 cartons in your car when you cross the state line. 

At one time, the city of Seattle, Washington, tried to ban smoking on their public sidewalks. That didn't really get anywhere. I feel they had the answer with separate sections in public restaurants, etc, everyone had a choice and smoking rooms at workplaces. If everyone had a I-win, you-win mentality there would be no social extremes. But I win, you lose is what it's all about in our world today.

Okay.... off my soap box. 

I really hope I am surprised with a UPS delivery today but not counting on it right now. So......

I'm off to town to do my gofer duties..... need more black paint and hearing protectors. Form the look of the weather, the weekend should be good.... no rain till Sunday evening. I hope we have it done by then but, I've got lots of tarps.

Catch you all later.



bobj3 said:


> HI Barb
> 
> That sounds good,,I have used routers for a very long time and like most users I did not use them all the time and now I say WHAT and huh a lot now days  it's like waring cloves for me in the shop most don't but I don't like digging wood chips out of my hands..  it's a simple thing but most just put them to one side in the shop
> 
> ====


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

By the way..... can anyone recommend a cnc forum where I can learn some of the tricks of the carving. I don't have a problem learning from other peoples mistakes cause I'm sure to make a long list of my own. 

Barb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

You'er Welcome, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with...

I have not tried the puzzleboxes ,I have many.many of burcio's pdf files on hand and I think the machine can make them but it will take alot of work to set them up for the machine...
see files below


Here's a link for help and many other things for the machine,this link will take you about a week to read ,tons of info and free patterns.
CarveWright Users' Forum - Powered by vBulletin

Be sure to sign up for the emails from carvewright ,many tips from them and projects 


brucio ,puzzlebox
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/16171-yet-another-puzzle-box-again.html
Router Forums
==============



nikki1492 said:


> Bob, thank you soooo much for the patterns. The Celtic Knot will be the first one..... I'm excited.... BUT, I believe I will have to keep my excitement directed at the kiln this weekend. From the UPS tracking it looks as though I won't get my 'ultimate toy' until Monday.
> 
> I love your av. He's such a cute little guy. S'pose I can someday put long hair on him and make him a her?
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hoping your new "toy" arrives today! Fingers crossed .


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Quiting smoking is great super great news!!!!!
I to have quit 3 years ago (2 packs a day for 25 years) and now don't miss them at all. I kick myself in the butt many times thinking of the cash that I wasted up in smoke.It could of been a house! or car or a great new tool. 
Congratulations on your new purchase, The good thing is your going to be around to enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

DANG.... no toy to play with!

That'll give us more time to finish the kiln.... I hope. Didn't get much done yesterday.

Holy Crap!! Did any of you follow Bob's link to the patterns? There are more patterns there than Carter's got liver pills. LOL You're right.... at least a month getting through that one. 

Bob, do they have directions for a 2 or 3 move puzzle box? I think I just gave up on puzzle boxes. Good grief..... 

And I think I'll use pre-made patterns until I've got *a lot * of experience. 

Bob, I'll be work my way through the patterns you shared first. And I will have to try the Minnesota Viking's logo. We are great fans. 

I've already worked my way through the 30 trial of their software so I'll have to wait till the critter gets here.

What version do you recommend, Bob? There seems to be some compatibility issues between versions. Or am I reading that all wrong? Can you run 2 versions on the same computer? If not.... guess one will have to go on my laptop. 

Gotta get movin'.... Everyone have a great day/weekend.

Catch you all later..... 

Barb




CanuckGal said:


> Hoping your new "toy" arrives today! Fingers crossed .


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Been away all week, and just saw your post Barb.....congrats on the new toy! Looking forward to hearing your opinion on it, so it'll help me decide on this one or the shark. Ear protection is certainly a must....I wear my ipod with muffs on top, but I've gotta quit dancing while I'm runnin' equipment :laugh:

Special congrats on quitting smoking....I hope to soon, I really do. Someone asked pricing on cigs ? Here in ohio, I pay 50 a carton......was in NY all week...was only supposed to be there two days (Dad's garage was caving in !), ended up being there all week. Ran outta cigs, and they were over 70bucks a carton :help: Im not sure, but my guess is if I lived over there, I would've already quit !

Looking forward to your updates on the new toy.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

It will be a nice Monday 

" 2 or 3 move puzzle " you name and I will post them..

" What version do you recommend, Bob " that's a hard one,use the one you now have on your computer ,you will need to update it if you get patterns off the forum..it will drive you nuts for just a little bit..darn updated 

have a good weekend 

=======





nikki1492 said:


> DANG.... no toy to play with!
> 
> That'll give us more time to finish the kiln.... I hope. Didn't get much done yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The ultimate woodworking toy is in a big brown building about 25 miles away..... dang.... but it will be here tomorrow. On Monday the driver usually runs late.... that's okay but not a lot late. :blink:

See what happens when you're out of touch, Bill. I'll be sure to keep you all posted about the pros and cons.... that is after the honeymoon period. 

I had fun making steam today. Did some painting with the flat black for the kiln. The air was chilly but the sun was hot. When I put on the next coat of black the steam start rising. No question, the flat black paint will will hold heat. 

Thanks for the info, Bob. Is there a first project you would recommend that would be better than the Celtic Knot? Let's say have a better chance of success. 

I downloaded all the CarveWright Tips & Tricks that were available. [October 2007 to August 2009] In the April 2009 issue, there is a round box that caught my eye. The wood does not need a sled and the writeup seems to be for beginners. The only thing I see is that the board is cut from both sides Or would one of the other projects be better for the first one?

Also, what is your opinion of the Rjustice Rock Chuck? Besides not being tied into a $400 bit set it is said to reduce vibration which has to be good for any machine. Have you read any down side to the rock chuck?

Another question, for something like the Celtic Knots how do you sand it besides very carefully?  I've read about using a Dremel tool and about the 'mop'? Or is there something better and/or easier?

After I wrote about putting a different software version on the laptop I remembered the software has to be registered before it will work (?). So that idea is probably not usable, Right? Have they ever said why it is their business practice?

Are there really puzzle boxes that open in just a few moves? If there are I'll have to do one to satisfy myself. I think they are just so cool. My grandson in Washington state would have great fun with one.

OK.... enough questions for tonight.... I'm sure I'll have lots more tomorrow night.... 

Later y'all. Have a good one,



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> It will be a nice Monday
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I would start with something easy, like a sign for the shop  or a clock for the shop or a box see below.

Cutting on both sides is very tricky ..great way to make tons of firewood 

Sanding, I use the big mobs, one in the drill press and one it the hand drill ...
:: Stockroom Supply - The Sanding Mop

Not to sure about the chuck yet ..

puzzle boxes are real hard to made and open,it would be hard for your grandson I think,it's best to make your own on the scroll saw , I do it all the time for the kids and they love them...but he has one or two on his web site I think your grandson would love to play with  easy ones..

===========



nikki1492 said:


> The ultimate woodworking toy is in a big brown building about 25 miles away..... dang.... but it will be here tomorrow. On Monday the driver usually runs late.... that's okay but not a lot late. :blink:
> 
> See what happens when you're out of touch, Bill. I'll be sure to keep you all posted about the pros and cons.... that is after the honeymoon period.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just done what I should have done in the first place, instead of drifting off about ****, and googled Compucarve. It's not at all what I was expecting. I'd assumed it was something like a normal 2-axis cutter plus a vertical feed, but it looks much more like a thicknesser and is surprisingly compact. I'm guessing the long axis relies on pushing and pulling the wood in and out, rather than moving a cutter head on a toothed belt. How well does that work?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It's very much like a Dot. printer in the way it works 
and it works very well that way  but like a printer it can only go to the edge of the paper size..a plot printer would be a nice size but it will go to 12 " wide and like a printer it can be as long as you want to use. 
Plus it can be setup like a printer,,very clean image or just the ever day normal image..and if it's setup on the clear image it takes it a longer time to get the job done..


====



istracpsboss said:


> Just done what I should have done in the first place, instead of drifting off about ****, and googled Compucarve. It's not at all what I was expecting. I'd assumed it was something like a normal 2-axis cutter plus a vertical feed, but it looks much more like a thicknesser and is surprisingly compact. I'm guessing the long axis relies on pushing and pulling the wood in and out, rather than moving a cutter head on a toothed belt. How well does that work?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Geez, I wish this thread would end before I get the bug...oh well too late, I want one, but it will have to wait behind a good quality DC, a planer, and a lathe. And with my budget that will be a while out. My imagination is running wild with the things I could do with one, but for now I will have to live vicariously through you folks. Let's see some more!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

If you want your jaw to drop go to the link below and you will see tons of some neat things you can do with the machine..

CarveWright Users' Forum - Powered by vBulletin

===========



dustmaker said:


> Geez, I wish this thread would end before I get the bug...oh well too late, I want one, but it will have to wait behind a good quality DC, a planer, and a lathe. And with my budget that will be a while out. My imagination is running wild with the things I could do with one, but for now I will have to live vicariously through you folks. Let's see some more!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

$2500.00 in Canada. I don't care how nice I am I will not be able to convince the spouse I need this for Xmas.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> If you want your jaw to drop go to the link below and you will see tons of some neat things you can do with the machine..
> 
> ...


You just had to do that didn't you! The thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor! Now I will have to start a second job, or sell some of that junk in the attic to raise money. Just kidding. Spent only a few minutes browsing the gallery and WOW! Quite a versatile machine and well worth the money IMHO.

Still, I will be interested to see what Barb can do with it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

" I will be interested to see what Barb can do with it "

Me too . it sounds like she is sharp ,so she will get it down quick...it just takes time and patience 


========



dustmaker said:


> You just had to do that didn't you! The thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor! Now I will have to start a second job, or sell some of that junk in the attic to raise money. Just kidding. Spent only a few minutes browsing the gallery and WOW! Quite a versatile machine and well worth the money IMHO.
> 
> Still, I will be interested to see what Barb can do with it


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Bob, and all your help 

Ta-Da!!!! My first carving. For better or worse it will be finished and hung above the doorway. Too sentimental for my own good. 

When my kids put on my addition last year they included a bathroom on the 1st floor. My daughter called it "The tinkle room".

And that's my first sign.

The font I chose was my favorite, Gaze Bold, but I see it won't be really good for carving. There's a whole lot of experimenting and learning to do but I've started on my way up that learning curve.

I just threw this together then carved it on best. I would have liked to do optimal but it would have been over 2 hours. I booted my dogs outdoors and covered the bird with a heavy blanket. So I thought 47 minutes was fair.

I used the ear protectors and wow, Bob, you weren't just a whistling "Dixie" about the noise. 

Anyway..... I'll get the whiskers gone then stain the letters with a medium stain and a clear or natural finish on the rest. Think I'll do a 1/4" round over on the router and it'll get hung..... My very first carving. 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> " I will be interested to see what Barb can do with it "
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

What,huh,what !  it's loud  the bird is going what the hell is that ???? I'm going to fly South  


NIce job,,now comes the fun stuff ,what to make next  

Here's a little tip , Gaze Bold will work well but you need to change the spacing for the letters and use the carve bit,sharp pointed bit .. 


Tapered carving tools for CarveWright & CompuCarve Machines

======



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Bob, and all your help
> 
> Ta-Da!!!! My first carving. For better or worse it will be finished and hung above the doorway. Too sentimental for my own good.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW Barb you don't waste any time! Good work and thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Barb,

That first carving came out great! I am now salivating, cant wait to see what is next.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks all. Bob is right..... I was up till after 1:30 AM with my head whirling with possible new projects.

Thanks for the tip on the font. It has become my 'trademark'. I'll take all the tips, tricks and hints you've got. They are worth gold to me, Bob.

Deb, I don't mess around.  I am the human.... it is only a machine. It will do what I tell (program) it to do. I taught myself to knit on a big machine... 360 stitches (very thin yard on latch hooks)..... move the thing across from right to left and if you forgot something.... all the previous work ended up on the floor. That's when I took control over machines.... 

Passap Knitting Machines

At least with this one I don't have to crawl around on the floor. 

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!

I think I'll do the same pattern again only use the other bit.... uh...  the right bit. Dang, you're good, Bob. I was floating up there somewhere when it told me which bit to use.... and what's 1/16" among friends. Other than the shape, not much! :wink:

I can see I'm gonna have way too much fun with this.

I want to learn all the internal functions, too. There is: rip/cross cut, edge jointing, end squaring, miter/bevel cuts and edge routing. I'm sure I'll have to wait for some of them till I get more bits.

Bob, did you get the recommended grit sizes, 120 and 320 of the mops? Them, I defiantly need.

Last night when my head wouldn't stop, I got a bit of sandpaper, a towel and my "creation" and did a little hand sanding sitting in my recliner. And I'm paying for that today. So.... sanding mops here we come.

I need to get an idea for my UPS driver, whose name I don't know. He's been so good to me.... yesterday he brought the machine in, helped me unpack the box and put it (70lbs) on the table (with casters) for me. On his way out the door he said he expected great things. 

I need ideas, friends. Something small but showing my appreciation. 

I've got another UPS delivery coming today.... nothing too exciting.... just a book. But I've got my tinkle room sign for him to see! By the way, he's a woodworker too.

Currently, my only regret is having waited so long. I was trying to practice my impulse control. Which now that the kids have all left has gone to the dogs. (Not literally, I have only 2. 

My wanna-do-list, subject to change at any hour, goes something like this "this morning": redo the sign, the box pattern that Bob shared, then the Celtic Knot. I like the idea of the bottom of the box having the carver's name. Think I'll do that with the year added..... and the creativity goes wild.

I'm sure there is frustration and failures ahead but I'm enjoying the day.

Thank you all for the support and confidence that I wasn't sure I had in myself. It means a lot. 





dustmaker said:


> Congrats Barb,
> 
> That first carving came out great! I am now salivating, cant wait to see what is next.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

" Bob, did you get the recommended grit sizes, 120 and 320 of the mops?"

The 120 will do most of the jobs but do get the one for the Dremel tool they are not cheap but well worth the price..

You can use them right in the corners to remove the fuzz with the small ones..
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/The_Mini_Mop.php
========


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

sweeetttt
:dance3:


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very good start


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks all. I didn't know a person was allowed to have so much fun. 

I'm glad you mentioned the mini-mop, Bob. Gonna order that and a 4" 120 grit. I can live with the price as long as it does the job.... so I can work smarter not harder.

I couldn't take it..... just looking and not doing anything with my sign. I used the Dremel to clean up a bit around the letters then used some acrylic brown paint with a brush that is "2 hairs and some air" (Quote by Bob Ross in wet on wet oil painting.)

And here it is......


Barb :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That looks better  nice job

I know you said that you want to put on the edge trim with the machine,,I would suggest you do that on the router table once you cut it down to size  you may want to use a OG or round over bit to put on the edge,,just mark the board with a pencil every 2" or so and then just push the board into the bit..on each mark on the board,,you will be amaze how neat it looks and it so easy..try it 1st. on some scrap stock..

=========



=========



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks all. I didn't know a person was allowed to have so much fun.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned the mini-mop, Bob. Gonna order that and a 4" 120 grit. I can live with the price as long as it does the job.... so I can work smarter not harder.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

That is such a cool edge..... and it couldn't be easier. 

I love things like that..... unusual but not bizarre. Just a little something to make it different.

Thanks so much... I'll definitely practice on scrap first. 

Barb





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> That looks better  nice job
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Barb

I saw a TV show and the guy made TONS of signs for sale and used the type of edge on just about all of his signs..made tons of money for his signs, out of his home shop 

======


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

WOW!!!! To make money doing something you can have great fun doing is the best. 

I would be content to make enough to pay the difference on my credit card bill. After that I would go for some exotic woods.

How cool is that!!!!!! Aha..... food for thought!!!???

With the jewelry box pattern, can the parts be put together into one project on one board? I'm thinking about doing that next but haven't made a board carrier yet. Thought it would be cool if I could set it and forget it..... yeah right, I'm there checking on the progress every 5 minutes if I leave the machine at all. :yes4: (I found out the card has 8 gig available.)

I ordered the mops..... so there will be just a little finishing done on the sign until they get here. I will do the cutting and get the edges routed. I hope they don't take long.

By the way, when you the finish coat on more intricate patterns do you use an air spray gun for those final coats? Or how do you do it?

Barb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

What made me recall the guy with the sign business was you,, he had a stack of pine in the background that he use for signs, I mean a stack of pine and a stacks of signs ready for sale...  he sold most of them for 15.oo dollars each..some for more.. from what I could see about 200 of them in the stack in the background ( about 3/4" x 10" wide x 20" long) all done free hand with a router, he said they sold the best.. the ruffer looking the better he said..foke art/art craft, he called them...

" jewelry box pattern " = it's tricky to make,,all the parts must go under the machine one at a time  the parts must be flipped over after one side is done...I did cut the prodject short and did some of it on the router table but the machine will make all the parts for the box..it's a long time prodject..I would say 8 hours running time..if you use the machine total..
" made a board carrier yet" = you don't need one for the box..

" finish coat " I'm lazy and cheap, I use the spray can for most of them  it's quick and you can get just about anything in the can at HD .



========


nikki1492 said:


> WOW!!!! To make money doing something you can have great fun doing is the best.
> 
> I would be content to make enough to pay the difference on my credit card bill. After that I would go for some exotic woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

I love your work smarter not harder practice with the canned finish. :sold:

The jewelry box goes on the list that requires more experience. I'll work/learn my way up to that level.

I'm impressed with the sign guy. Rustic is always in..... that homey feeling. It sounds as though his signs took on a life of their own. 

I think I need to get a biscuit joinery setup. With all the 8" oak I will need to break that width barrier. I gave up on the dowels. No matter how hard I worked on those joints they were still a no go right. 

Wow..... my excitement and lack of sleep last night has caught up with me. I was excited because it rained today so I could carve all day.... but I was too tired to even make up my mind about the next project. Now that's sad!

It's calling for rain tomorrow so there's a good chance to play.  

Catch you all tomorrow.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> What made me recall the guy with the sign business was you,, he had a stack of pine in the background that he use for signs, I mean a stack of pine and a stacks of signs ready for sale...  he sold most of them for 15.oo dollars each..some for more.. from what I could see about 200 of them in the stack in the background ( about 3/4" x 10" wide x 20" long) all done free hand with a router, he said they sold the best.. the ruffer looking the better he said..foke art/art craft, he called them...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Save your bucks,don't buy a biscuit joinery setup buy a router bit set and you will have what you need to put in biscuits and T & G joints all with one set of router bits...

I have 3 biscuits machine and they are not cheap ,I don't use them at all any more.. I use the hand router or the router table for that type of job..

He is out of town but he will be back soon
eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools:

but here's one more site
Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader

=========




nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I love your work smarter not harder practice with the canned finish. :sold:
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob, thanks for another money saving tip. The multi-use things are the only way to go. And I just don't have the storage room.

There is no rush so I'll wait for the guy at ebay. Thanks for those links. The MLCS is a great how-to.

I'm working on something using the Minnesota Vikings logo. It'll probably end up being a clock with an insert. And.... I'll use the correct bit this time. :sold:

I'd use the clock face pattern you enclosed but I don't have that stock width now and don't want to wait to carve. :laugh: instant gratification.

Later,



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Save your bucks,don't buy a biscuit joinery setup buy a router bit set and you will have what you need to put in biscuits and T & G joints all with one set of router bits...
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

You all may have encouraged a carving monster! :jester:

I just had to do a Minnesota Viking's logo. I'm gonna finish this off and put a clock insert somewhere and make it to sit on a desk. Either my daughter or her husband will enjoy that..... will probably have to make a second one.... 

Using the carving bit makes a world of difference in the quality of the carving. Right, Bob? And much less to clean up. 

I think I'm going to get some mdf so my practice sessions aren't so costly.... but then I don't know the cost of a sheet of mdf. I hope 1/2" will do. Is there a special grade I should get for carving?

Anyway..... I'm off to do more creatin'. Couldn't work on the kiln today cause of heavy rain....  and tomorrow is suppose to be the same.... so sad.... I'll have to stay indoors to keep dry.... <giggle, giggle>

Barb


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*P. S.*

The logo is on a 1 X 8 and it took a little over an hour set on the highest quality. I'm so impressed by the detail in the braided hair. I'll try to get a decent close-up.

Way cool stuff.

Barb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Barb,
Home Depot usually has 3/4 MDF for about $25 a sheet. They also sell small 'handy panels' which are either 2 x 2 or 2 x 4 sheets. I think the last time I picked up one of those for about $8. They're a lot easier to handle by yourself.

Another idea is the laminated pine panels at Lowes. I just bought a 3/4 x 12 x 48 panel and it was only $8. No knots, stain grade, and FLAT.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Doug. I checked at the nearby, 25 miles 1 way , Lowes and they've got it. It sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. 

I hope you and your hand are healing nicely. You certainly did have an angel watching over you. I understand how easily it could happen. I will use your lesson whenever I approach any tool in my shop. 

There is good and bad in all things.



kp91 said:


> Barb,
> Home Depot usually has 3/4 MDF for about $25 a sheet. They also sell small 'handy panels' which are either 2 x 2 or 2 x 4 sheets. I think the last time I picked up one of those for about $8. They're a lot easier to handle by yourself.
> 
> Another idea is the laminated pine panels at Lowes. I just bought a 3/4 x 12 x 48 panel and it was only $8. No knots, stain grade, and FLAT.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Geez Barb you are making it tough not to dip into the grandkids savings!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Looks good 

You may want to invert the pattern gives it diff. look 
plus I would suggest 3/4" thick stock , 1/2" is bit thin for most of the patterns 
maybe some of both, 4' x 4' ,,,,,
The last picture can be cut out on the ban saw/scroll saw and then glue in on the board for a 3D look..this is when you want to use 1/2" stock..for the pattern...plus some 1/8" MDF that can be used under the 1/2" thick MDF when you want to have the machine cut out the pattern for you..with some double sided carpet tape to hold the two parts as one..you don't want to cut into the rubber drive belt..need to play with the thickest setting for that..
The last picture is set at .600 thick, for the 1/2" board and the 1/8" board under it and the tape..

note the machine is so good you may not need to cut it out on the band saw/scroll saw see the last picture 
=======



nikki1492 said:


> You all may have encouraged a carving monster! :jester:
> 
> I just had to do a Minnesota Viking's logo. I'm gonna finish this off and put a clock insert somewhere and make it to sit on a desk. Either my daughter or her husband will enjoy that..... will probably have to make a second one....
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Here's something that's neat to do also, you can put your husband picture on the board and with the Viking's logo that should give him a kick 

see below 
http://www.routerforums.com/42436-post11.html

==========



nikki1492 said:


> You all may have encouraged a carving monster! :jester:
> 
> I just had to do a Minnesota Viking's logo. I'm gonna finish this off and put a clock insert somewhere and make it to sit on a desk. Either my daughter or her husband will enjoy that..... will probably have to make a second one....
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Bob, you are an instigator.....<giggle, giggle> you got me thinking about the inverse of patterns. SOOOOOO. As I type, I have a carving going that is a tooled leather pattern and it's inverse and I put the inverse of the Viking's logo. I used my font and changed the spacing and inverted it.... it's lookin' great!

I do so much want to learn how to adjust photos to carve. What's the secret? I've read you change digital photos to grayscale..... but I'm lost after that. The carving of Mike and Sue is really special.

I'd also want to make a lithopane.... the carved clear acrylic with a light box behind it. 

So many things to try and so little time.  I can see that I will have to have a closet with a lock and only one key. I'll need my neighbor lock it up so I do something besides carve..... like clean house... :fie: There's no way I can finish any of them until the mops get here. That will possibly slow the carving down. 'possibly' being the operative word. 

Gotta run...... catch you all later.

Barb




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Here's something that's neat to do also, you can put your husband picture on the board and with the Viking's logo that should give him a kick
> 
> ...


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice work Barb. I think you may have found your niche. I can easily see how this might become addictive! Very cool stuff. <says to himself: "Must resist, must resist!">


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Frank. I'm gonna be the little devil on your other shoulder saying, "Go for it, go for it." 

It is addictive and I love it. The only regret I have is that I practiced self control so long. I'm sorry it didn't get it sooner.

I was getting all set for a dull and boring winter. Gonna reread for the 4th time a series of novels. I'll still read them but with ear protection on jump up to check on the carving machine. 

I think you won't regret it is the urge is so strong. Like I told my daughter, I'm spending my children's inheritance. My youngest is 38 years old and each one has made it in their own way.... Now it's my turn.

I'm gonna get some signs and carved photos out there and see what happens. It would be great for the machine to pay for itself. But that's not important now.

Spose there's a 7 step program for this addiction? 

I'll post last night's carvings later today. So till later,

Barb




dustmaker said:


> Nice work Barb. I think you may have found your niche. I can easily see how this might become addictive! Very cool stuff. <says to himself: "Must resist, must resist!">


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" digital photos to grayscale " that's about it, but I do suggest your crop the picture,that's to say pull out what you want to use then to grayscale..

In the picture of Mike you will see the bead board paneling behind him that looks like a error in the craving but what it sees it will put in your project.. a plain white background works best for me...

" lithopane " I have not tried that yet, but it would make a great night light for the kids..

I'm looking forward to seeing your new sign layout 

I will say stay away from pine with knots in it ,they will pop out sometimes in the machine and it will damage the machine,cut them out b/4 you use the pine...


======



nikki1492 said:


> Bob, you are an instigator.....<giggle, giggle> you got me thinking about the inverse of patterns. SOOOOOO. As I type, I have a carving going that is a tooled leather pattern and it's inverse and I put the inverse of the Viking's logo. I used my font and changed the spacing and inverted it.... it's lookin' great!
> 
> I do so much want to learn how to adjust photos to carve. What's the secret? I've read you change digital photos to grayscale..... but I'm lost after that. The carving of Mike and Sue is really special.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Here's Mickey plus two more..

===


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Ahhhhh..The Mickys are cute. I like them both.
I love the Chevy..... sooooo cool.
I'm waiting for some walnut to become available here. 
I've got to start getting some of the dried oak prepared. I've read that red oak is not the best of the oaks. But we shall see.

Okay.... here we go with last night's carving. 

I did the inverse of my viking guy with 'my' font also inversed. He looks better the farther you stand away from him.... but that true of the best hanging art.... 

Then there is a leather tooling pattern.... very busy.. done in inverse as well as the regular pattern. I didn't spend much time on this pattern so I'm ify about them.

They are around 4 1/2" square... so I'll add a bit of something to the bottom and make bookends for my novel series. 

When you all get tired of my excitement let me know..... I'm a big girl, I can take it... :cray:

Bob, like the dark spot on your fence wood and like the far left pattern of mine.... are they knots? I didn't see a 'center' and it doesn't come through the back side.... I don't want to carve on anything that has a trouble potential.

Barb




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Here's Mickey plus two more..
> 
> ===


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Looks good ,and thanks 

They are a little bit busy.. here's one more trick,,,run them under the power planer,,to thin the stock down after the router job and the pattern will come out as a see though pattern,,see though thing will take out the chance with the rubber belt in the machine..you can make a carrier board for the planer to hold the small ones.. one or more at one time thing ..

Fence wood comes in diff.grades, some with knots and some without them, but it's very soft and will chip out easy...by the way don't use cedar ( the stuff they use in blank chess) you will think the machine is on fire  and smoke you out of the shop  LOL,, fire dept.will be at your shop door with the hose in hand 

" get tired of my excitement let me know " never,,I love the machine and jobs it can do.. and when someone else loves it like I do..

Walnut comes out the best for me and Poplar works well also, Oak it real hard on the bits just like MDF stock..alot of fuzz with Oak takes a long time to clean up..

=====



nikki1492 said:


> Ahhhhh..The Mickys are cute. I like them both.
> I love the Chevy..... sooooo cool.
> I'm waiting for some walnut to become available here.
> I've got to start getting some of the dried oak prepared. I've read that red oak is not the best of the oaks. But we shall see.
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

You know I don't have much hands-on experience with the red oak, but I've read when you're doing something like an end grain cutting board not to use the red oak.... the strands (?) are not tightly pack enough to be effective in that use.

Is that really saying that red oak is a softer oak (hardwood)?

I got about 180 bf downstairs so I had better learn to do something with it.... maybe invest my life savings in a good bit company? :lol:


I don't have a planer yet so could I use 80 grit on a belt sander and get somewhat the same effect as with a planer on my 'busy' pattern? They are only about 4 1/2" square.... but... it is 3/4" thick and the regular pattern isn't very deep.... Let's see how many ways I can keep arguing with myself.... 

Using the planer.... is that how CarveWright's $40 Baroque Corner Shelf pattern is worked? Or is it a cut through with tabs holding it on to the stock? If you don't know guess I will never know..... won't pay that kind of price for just one pattern. I'll go buy a scroll saw pattern book first and not pay $40 for it.

Guess I'd better go shopping for some more play stock.... I'm running low.

Later



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Looks good ,and thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Guess I'm a pretty selfish granny... I've helped the two oldest granddaughters when one was in the military and the other one in North Carolina but no savings account for any of them. I do carry $25,000 whole life insurance on each one since they were born. That's my contribution.

As I told my kids..... I gave you life but I don't owe you a living.

You're such a good grandmother..... I totally respect you for it. 

But again I'll be that little devil sitting on your other shoulder saying.... get it, get it. :lol:




CanuckGal said:


> Geez Barb you are making it tough not to dip into
> the grandkids savings!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

No planer yet,, then it's time to make a ski jig, quick and simple to make one and you can plane with it easy... you can also get a good hand plane but the good ones are not cheap.. and bad one is like using a battery drill with no battery... 

" Or is it a cut through with tabs holding it on to the stock?"
yes ,little tabs holding in place 
" scroll saw pattern book " right on, many,many patterns in the book..no need to put out 40.oo bucks..in no time you will have it down how to use the software to get what you want..

Red Oak is more like a bundle of straws than white oak but they are both hardwoods..one of them gets harder over time but I don't recall which one.. both are hell on bits 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_oak
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Quercus_species#Section_Lobatae

==========



nikki1492 said:


> You know I don't have much hands-on experience with the red oak, but I've read when you're doing something like an end grain cutting board not to use the red oak.... the strands (?) are not tightly pack enough to be effective in that use.
> 
> Is that really saying that red oak is a softer oak (hardwood)?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

nikki1492 said:


> *Barb
> *Reminder to self: When in doubt, paint it black. :laugh:


I like your tagline, Barb.. I follow it but with one twist my old engineering professor told me about 30 years ago for when making models:

If your model is rough, paint it with flat black paint; it hides the flaws!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, you're right, Jim.... flat black paint hides a multitude of sins.... 
That's why I keep a gallon on hand at all times. :yes2:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hurray..... the first time I'm ahead of you, Bob. Got the skis made and only one side left to fasten to the holding jig. I've also got a dado bottom clean cut bit. Dang..... I gotta enjoy this one.... it'll probly never happen again. 

By the way, how difficult is it to use a power planer on a flat surface? Does it require a lot of control.... lots of muscles? I saw one at HF for $60 and it planes 5/16". (Just think.... that's less than a carton of smokes... :yes4: )

I did do a *little * bitty carve in the red oak.... *just *an oak leaf.... on *draft *mode. <tee hee hee> It's not real clean but I like it. I wanted to try the oak but also be kind to the carving bit.

Later.




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> No planer yet,, then it's time to make a ski jig, quick and simple to make one and you can plane with it easy... you can also get a good hand plane but the good ones are not cheap.. and bad one is like using a battery drill with no battery...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

hahahahahahahaha the older I get the slower I get :dance3:

Sounds like you are set 

Power hand planer,I can't think of a faster way to make FIRE WOOD most put in snips that's real hard to get out,great for doors etc. but that's about it.. and that's always a 50/ 50 thing,they do like to dig in..)

Hand planers work well but it take muscles and time and a good back..if you take a hard look at the old wood worker that has used hand tools all his life,they have a bent over look, like a cowboy that been on the horse all his life ,just walks a little bull leg..

Can't wait to see the red Oak project ,,the machine opens the end grain ( straws ) of the Oak,it's real hard to finish for me,you may need to seal it well ...3 or 4 coats or more of shellac..


===========




nikki1492 said:


> Hurray..... the first time I'm ahead of you, Bob. Got the skis made and only one side left to fasten to the holding jig. I've also got a dado bottom clean cut bit. Dang..... I gotta enjoy this one.... it'll probly never happen again.
> 
> By the way, how difficult is it to use a power planer on a flat surface? Does it require a lot of control.... lots of muscles? I saw one at HF for $60 and it planes 5/16". (Just think.... that's less than a carton of smokes... :yes4: )
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Touché, my friend. 

I was reading tips on finishing oak a while back and one was to sand the end grain with a very fine grit sand paper. Would the finer dust help plug the little holes at the ends of the 'straws'?

I've got 1000 grit that I used to refinish my kitchen cabinets last year.... a wet sanding with Danish oil. So I'll try that and see if that tip really works.

I've been doing some sanding on the large viking with my Dremel tool but it won't be really prep'ed for finishing till I can use the sanding mops. It seems like I ordered them a month ago.... and it's only a couple of days.

Dang.... no rain tomorrow so I'll have to work on the kiln. After such a wet summer it's really sad to wish for more rain. But.... 

My parrot paid me back for all the carving machine noise. I covered him with a very thick blanket when I was carving but I guess it wasn't enough. He screamed, like in the jungle movies, for nearly an hour tonight. Paybacks are truly a b**** and darn hard on the ears. :yes4:

I'll get some pics of the carved red oak tomorrow. I'm done in tonight.

Night all,





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> hahahahahahahaha the older I get the slower I get :dance3:
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> Thanks, you're right, Jim.... flat black paint hides a multitude of sins....
> That's why I keep a gallon on hand at all times. :yes2:


Gee, I thought they were called "character pieces!"


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Blanket use.*



nikki1492 said:


> My parrot paid me back for all the carving machine noise. I covered him with a very thick blanket when I was carving but I guess it wasn't enough. He screamed, like in the jungle movies, for nearly an hour tonight. Paybacks are truly a b**** and darn hard on the ears. :yes4:
> 
> Night all,


Maybe you should have used the blanket Barb.:haha::haha:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I always have character in my pieces, Ron.

Like Bob Ross, wet on wet oil paint technique teacher said, "There are no mistakes... just happy accidents." There are accidents alright but I'm never sure how happy they are. 

I've heard the sign of a good woodworker is not how good you at first with a piece.... it's what you do with the 'happy accidents' you have.

Well, Doc, I put on my ear protection if that counts..... 



allthunbs said:


> Gee, I thought they were called "character pieces!"


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Stain first?*

Okay..... another question.

Just wondering.... how would it work if I stained the wood before it's carved? If I use a rather simple pattern.... and hope for little chip out.....????

I'm thinking about trying it after working on the kiln today.

Later.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow Barb. I turn my back for a couple weeks and you go crazy! Looks like you are well on your way to mastering the machine. In answer to a question you posted red garnet sand paper is supposed to work best on end grain. I have never tested this out but I am sure one of our members has. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Nope ,the bit will just pull out what you put on it.like they say it's only skin deep 

=====



nikki1492 said:


> Okay..... another question.
> 
> Just wondering.... how would it work if I stained the wood before it's carved? If I use a rather simple pattern.... and hope for little chip out.....????
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey there, Mike. Where have you been hiding? Since your mom is slowing down someone had to pick up the torch and run with it. :dance3:

Just taking a coffee break from making the top of the kiln and to post a pic of my carving in the red oak. 

I did do a bit of touch up with the dremel but couldn't get in most places. Did get around the outside edge. I did carve it in draft mode so it was/still is pretty rough. I don't want to mess up my carving bit before I can get a spare. 

Talked to my SIL to find out what those 3 grandbabies are into and am now working on a carving of Tinkerbell. Thought I'd try putting the stain on first.... just to see what happens. I have no clue how it will or if it will work.... but I figure it t'aint gonna blow up! 

Expect the unexpected! I always do. :wacko:

Later.... gotta go do the other half of the kiln top.

Welcome back, Mike.



Mike said:


> Wow Barb. I turn my back for a couple weeks and you go crazy! Looks like you are well on your way to mastering the machine. In answer to a question you posted red garnet sand paper is supposed to work best on end grain. I have never tested this out but I am sure one of our members has. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*another one*

Hey All,

That makes total sense now that I think about it Bob. Too much time to think but not close to the computer when I'm working on the kiln. 

How sad it is that it is raining again today... :cray:
But the snag is that the temp is 52°. 

I'm working on a carving like a piece of jewelry which my granddaughter loves. It's a modern interpretation of her birth sign, Pisces. I can't afford to buy the jewelry but I can make a carving of it. With some creative thinking I can make it for her as a wall plaque with a goldish tone kind of finish. 

Ummmmm some amber high gloss shellac with clear, semi-gloss poly on the flat parts?

Or lots of other things.

1st picture- how it looks in the design software
2nd - carved on high quality, no finishing, photoed with a flash
3rd - same as 2nd but photoed without a flash
4th - the 18 karat designer jewelry

It needs work but I've got a start. 

Later





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Nope ,the bit will just pull out what you put on it.like they say it's only skin deep
> 
> =====


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That looks great  ,,you may want to try some gold leaf ..just cut a potato in 1/2 rub it on the part where you don't want the gold, then paint the sizing on the birth sign, lay the gold on and rub it with your finger or make a rub stick out of some 1/4" dowel rod,with a Round Point on the end to push the gold in the corners..you can rub it out, the high spots to get the look of gold with a gloss look..then a clear coat of spray..


==========


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Wow, Bob, that would look so cool. Fantastic idea! I never gave gold leaf a thought. Thank you.

"then paint the sizing on the birth sign" What is the sizing? I've never worked with gold leaf.

I am going to try tweaking the graphic some more to see if I can improve the carve. I will also try different combination of tools in the designer software. I believe I can improve it some. Even if I don't I'll have a great time trying.

Have you got any suggestions?

By the way, for what reason you would use the "jog" internal machine setting. Sorry, Bob, right now I'm just being lazy. I could look it up but thought I'd ask instead. (oh no, not 10 lashes with a wet noodle...) 

Do the project ideas ever stop flashing through your mind's eye? So far I've got no control over that. And there are so many idea seeds that are planted from the internet. That doesn't include the ideas and patterns on the forums. I think the wanna-do list will never be completed even if I live another 30 years. :dance3:

Again, thanks, Bob.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> That looks great  ,,you may want to try some gold leaf ..just cut a potato in 1/2 rub it on the part where you don't want the gold, then paint the sizing on the birth sign, lay the gold on and rub it with your finger or make a rub stick out of some 1/4" dowel rod,with a Round Point on the end to push the gold in the corners..you can rub it out, the high spots to get the look of gold with a gloss look..then a clear coat of spray..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

"sizing" it's real light metal glue  that holds the gold in place .
GOLD LEAF ADHESIVE

gold leaf glue sizing - Google Product Search

The glue you can get from most craft stores/sometimes from walmart/kartmart , do buy some extra gold ,you will need to play with it just a little bit and once it's off the paper that's it the norm..but it's fun and easy stuff to work with 

"jog" that one I don't know about  sorry
Once you find out let me know ..

" ever stop flashing " nope it's like a movie all the time 
It can drive me nuts sometimes 

" wanna-do list will never be completed " me too, so many things I want to do and so little time to do them all ....



You're Welcome, anytime I can help I will try 

=======


nikki1492 said:


> Wow, Bob, that would look so cool. Fantastic idea! I never gave gold leaf a thought. Thank you.
> 
> "then paint the sizing on the birth sign" What is the sizing? I've never worked with gold leaf.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for confirming that I'm not going further 'over the edge' with what you call "the movie". This is more addictive than the smokes. 

The jog is called 'jog touch' it's where the operator selects the point with the bit tip that tells the machine where the top point of the wood is. "This is particularly useful when there are already features carved into the material that prohibit the machine from automatically detecting the top surface of the material." (Da quote is from da book.  ) I got the words but got no clue what they mean.... carving over a carving???

Thanks for the heads up where I can buy gold leaf.... good grief I can actually buy something locally. It'll have to be wally world cause they drove all the craft stores for miles around out of business. Nope.... won't even go there. 



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> "sizing" it's real light metal glue  that hold the gold in place .
> GOLD LEAF ADHESIVE
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Barb

"jog touch " now I recall it, but have not use it 

The gold may be in the back room in a safe,,it's not cheap 
I don't think they will have it out in the open ,if at all..

http://www.carvewright.com/gallery/?g2_page=1
===========



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks for confirming that I'm not going further 'over the edge' with what you call "the movie". This is more addictive than the smokes.
> 
> The jog is called 'jog touch' it's where the operator selects the point with the bit tip that tells the machine where the top point of the wood is. "This is particularly useful when there are already features carved into the material that prohibit the machine from automatically detecting the top surface of the material." (Da quote is from da book.  ) I got the words but got no clue what they mean.... carving over a carving???
> 
> Thanks for the heads up where I can buy gold leaf.... good grief I can actually buy something locally. It'll have to be wally world cause they drove all the craft stores for miles around out of business. Nope.... won't even go there.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Barb, you and BJ are having too much fun with all this :dance3:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

You know it, Grumpa.... I'm waitin' for the fun police. :nono:

Dang, my nightly rain dance must be getting more powerful.... rain again today. :yes4:

Okay, I've had fun with playing around... spent my time being awed and amazed which will never stop, but now it's time to start reaching, growing and getting into trouble. :haha:

I've read a lot about board carriers.... are there any recommendations? (Jury-rigging works best for me. ) I really don't want to make nor try to store a carrier for every smaller sized board, length or width that I use. I ran out of shop room 2 power tools ago. :yes2:

I tried Bob's Celtic knot last night but had only a 5 1/2" by 13" board nearby. I re-sized the knot in the software to 4" using the ratio adjusting. That still left me 3/4" at the top and the bottom. It ended up re-sized from the pattern. The machine gave me no choice :fie:

So I guess it really needed something to make up for the narrow width.

There's got to be something or someway to get around the need for so many carriers and still stay out of the way of the rollers and feeding belt. But I'm clueless. 

Any help would be appreciated. :yes4:

Oh boy, my poor eyes are getting an education. I'm seeing the board in 3D which makes it look like an inverse, just low places with a few bumps. Yet when I take a photo 2D makes it look just great..... really nice. Do I need to carve the pattern in the inverse to see the knot in real time?

Now I'm really confused!!!!

You all have a great Sunday. 



Bob said:


> Barb, you and BJ are having too much fun with all this :dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

The Knot looks good to me,,,the machine will ask you if you want to resize the pattern for the wood you have in the machine, if you select yes, it will do the job for you ...see key pad  but it will also see how long the board is and take that also, so to say keep the board as short as you can ,just leave about a 1 1/2" on each end of the board...

" board carriers " that's hard one to get around 

" pattern in the inverse " try this remove the background and leave the pattern proud..
But you need a Frame around the item, so the machine has something to go by..place holder thing..

=============




nikki1492 said:


> You know it, Grumpa.... I'm waitin' for the fun police. :nono:
> 
> Dang, my nightly rain dance must be getting more powerful.... rain again today. :yes4:
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> Just taking a coffee break from making the top of the kiln and to post a pic of my carving in the red oak.
> 
> I did do a bit of touch up with the dremel but couldn't get in most places. Did get around the outside edge. I did carve it in draft mode so it was/still is pretty rough. I don't want to mess up my carving bit before I can get a spare.


Hi Barb. That looks really good. Will it do it in reverse too, so that the leaf stands proud of the background?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Jog I would take to mean controlling the movement of the positioning to a series of single steps instead of allowing it to proceed normally. I've heard it called inching.
Say the programme makes the tool travel from A to B which might be, say 10mm, in a single movement. Jogging would over ride it and allow you to stop at, say, 1mm intervals to fine tune exactly what you wanted the A-B distance to be, if you weren't sure if 10mm was exactly what you wanted.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Peter. Is this what you mean?

I'm going to carve both of them tonight and see if this is what I am working toward. I'm sure hoping it is. :yes4:

You're right about the jog but on this machine it is only a touch to find the top level for the tip of the bit. I'm not sure how it is used but I'll leave that for another day.

This has got to be an addiction.... I didn't even watch pro football which has been my Sunday habit for decades. So I'm really hooked! :yes2:

Later




istracpsboss said:


> Hi Barb. That looks really good. Will it do it in reverse too, so that the leaf stands proud of the background?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That's going to look great,,

the jog is made for the skip thing I think, lets say you have a deer in the foreground and you want to put a tree in the background, the jog will take over and not take out the deer pattern.
It will go to the edge of the board and start over but recall what it put down b/4 and not touch it so to speak .. 

=======

==========


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I hope you're right about lookin' good..... it's sure making sawdust fast.  I'm vacuuming it out frequently.

What's on the syllabus for tomorrow's class, Dr Bob? Just give me a topic and I'll run with it.... This jogging thing has got me going now. But I think I'll wait till get more of the basics. Now you, on the other hand, have lots of knowledge and experience...... 

I've become a carving monster..... :yes2: this whole thing has taken on a life of it's own.

Now I understand what my mom went through. She was an accomplished pianist.... she said music kept running through her mind when she tried to sleep.

Here's a pic of what that Celtic knot looks like from close to the surface of the wood. That was the first carve and that's why I did the inverse. The one that I wasn't sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.

Tee Hee!!!!! Already learned two lessons: 1) don't cut the "frame" 1/2" deep. and 2) keep the "frame" close to the object. I was quite generous when I created them on the depth and size of the "frame". Ya think so?????
I put them both on the same board just to keep the machine happy... 

It seems like something was not right on the memory card.... it kept telling me to use a jig no matter how what the board dimensions were. I formatted the card and all seems well..... or not. 

I'll post pics of the results of this carve in the morning.

Later.

"Oh where, oh where are my sanding mops?" Sung to the tune of "Oh where has my little dog gone." :jester:



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> That's going to look great,,
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> Thanks, Peter. Is this what you mean?


Yes, exactly! They look good.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Here you go, Peter.  I hope you enjoy. 

These are done in northern red oak locally harvested, 1" thick stock, done on normal mode. Still have Best and Optimal modes to go. Total size 10 5/8" wide (the 2 together) and 6" high and 5" wide individually. The cut-in is 1/2" deep. The knot is 1/2" high (or deep if you prefer) and the leaf, rotated 1/4 turn is about 3/8".

I'm wondering why the center 9 holes on the knot did not carve as deeply as the rest. The answers will come eventually. !!! Bob!!!????

It needs cleaned up. I'm still waiting for the sanding sponges.

I'll cut them apart, maybe. They, individually or as one, can be hung portrait or landscape. I'm been practicing with my keyhole router bit. It would probably be best since the oak is so bloody heavy.

I was thinking last night about working on a plaque design for next year's eventful high school class reunion..... um, 50 year reunion. :cray:

I'm going to see if the school web page has a digital copy of our mascot, an elk. It's not the European elk, Peter. At least in Sweden it is translated as moose.  This is the one with the round, very sharp pointed antlers.

I'm gonna check to see if door prizes are being given. Maybe the committee will consider my carving, "good enough" to qualify. Nope.... won't go their either. 

Ok, Bob, doctor of education, what's the lesson for today?

Guess I'll never do my rain dance again.... no sunshine till Thursday. Not just a drizzle.... talking downpour. Like the leftovers we get from the Atlantic tropical storms. 

I'm playing with my camera flash.... it's killer bright. But you all know what wood looks like.... this is light and a tad reddish.

Congratulations to me.... had the Compucarve a week today. :dance3:

Later all, 




istracpsboss said:


> Yes, exactly! They look good.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Great looking  

Now you almost have it 
set the software ( board setting ) and the cut the depth of the bit, this will soften the look, more of the look of rope plus used the feather edge tool on the knot but you have it set right for the leaf you want that sharp edge on that one ,,you have come a long way in one week ,,wow great job,,I will be asking you for help in two weeks or so 

By the way Charles M. of Freud, member of the forum, has a machine also maybe he will drop in and drop some tips also,,he is a pro.with it..I'm sure if you drop him a PM he will come back to you.. Great guy 

Just a side note check out his avatar
http://www.routerforums.com/136190-post7.html
============



nikki1492 said:


> Here you go, Peter.  I hope you enjoy.
> 
> These are done in northern red oak locally harvested, 1" thick stock, done on normal mode. Still have Best and Optimal modes to go. Total size 10 5/8" wide (the 2 together) and 6" high and 5" wide individually. The cut-in is 1/2" deep. The knot is 1/2" high (or deep if you prefer) and the leaf, rotated 1/4 turn is about 3/8".
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Thanks for the tips.... is this what it should look like with the edges feathered? I'm not sure I can tell the difference in the model. I like the softer look on most things..... almost impressionistic.

How will I know what does and doesn't need feathering?

That av is out of this world.... incredible. And I did PM him.

I'm beginning to hesitate in opening the designer software..... once I do I'm done for the day..... doing only what I must.... mostly taking care of the critters. :yes4: I've even forgotten to eat..... :sad:

You will always have more answers than I've got questions. :yes2:



bobj3 said:


> Now you almost have it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

"impressionistic " that's a 10.oo dollar word 

You will see 3 feather setting, you would use the number one most of the time , so the machine can't chip the edge off and then when you want that real soft look use the number 3 setting  it's hard to see in the preview but it shows in in big time when it's done with the job plus it makes it essayer to sand it out..

" I'm beginning to hesitate in opening the designer software" you don't need to open the software that's to say edit the software ..with hex software, you can but take care..one dot out of place will nail it...

Yep, it's time to talk to the bird and tell him it's OK 

===========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the tips.... is this what it should look like with the edges feathered? I'm not sure I can tell the difference in the model. I like the softer look on most things..... almost impressionistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Thanks for the feathering info. I really appreciate all your time, knowledge and experience.

 "impressionistic " that's a 10.oo dollar word". You won't get many of those out of these finger tips. :jester:

I got a 'prize today.... the sanding mops came. That was really good service. I've been frustrated cause I really couldn't, while working smarter not harder, finish anything. But now I can..... more decisions. 

I think I'll pass on the hex editing. Remember.... this is the one who can mess up a one car funeral. :laugh:

I'm off to do my thing.... like getting the mops put together and see what happens then. :dance3:

Later.



bobj3 said:


> HI Barb
> 
> "impressionistic " that's a 10.oo dollar word
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob.

Any tricks I can use putting the mop together..... looks straight forward enough.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I spit the pack I got in two,,one for the drill press and one for the hand drill,,,I only got one harbor but I make one for the drill press out of a bolt, I had on hand..I used some plastic I had on hand for a backup pad for the sanding pads..see snap shot I posted 

=========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob.
> 
> Any tricks I can use putting the mop together..... looks straight forward enough.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

These sanding mops are so cool.

Of course you'd do something kinky with yours, Bob. I couldn't do that in a thousand years. 

Got the big one made up and used only 40 of 48 strips. I'll see later if I need to split. I ran it for 5 minutes on wood to soften it up like the instructions said... 

Those little ones for the Dremel can certainly be aggressive given half a chance.... :laugh:

Is there something you do with them to "soften" them up? Dang, it's a good thing I'm working with oak on a test run or I'd have a pile of sawdust.

Maybe I should have gotten the 6" mop. Would that get any deeper into the Celtic knot?

later




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> I spit the pack I got in two,,one for the drill press and one for the hand drill,,,I only got one harbor but I make one for the drill press out of a bolt, I had on hand..I used some plastic I had on hand for a backup pad for the sanding pads..see snap shot I posted
> 
> =========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

"deeper into the Celtic knot? " it's time to get the Dremel out,they make tons of tools for them, I got most of the ones I have from Amazon..from the router table on down..

You can get some from craft stores but most don't have all of them like Amazon..I did go a little bit over board when I got mine,,I think I got one of every thing and two of most of them 


" "soften" them up? " the pack comes with many types,I stack them up like the big mop..that's helps..but they can be aggressive so just a light touch...will do the job 

I was amazed what they can do,for just a little disk 

" I couldn't do that in a thousand years "
Think of a Allen Shoulder Bolt, it's all done for you or a wheel bolt for a lawn mower that have a shoulder on them...you can get one from most ACE hardware stores for about 50 cents..



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=dremel+&x=17&y=16
==========


======


nikki1492 said:


> These sanding mops are so cool.
> 
> Of course you'd do something kinky with yours, Bob. I couldn't do that in a thousand years.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Tragedy struck last night!*

It looks like I'll be fighting withdrawal from another addiction..... the carving machine.

Last night a "very special screw" (or so I'm told) on the z-axis broke off. After spending all morning trying to locate that screw through Sears Compucarve and Carvewright, which I never did find, my machine has to be returned. Neither place has that part listed in their databases. Even with my credit card they will not cross-ship. 

And the kicker???? I have to order another one.

Guess that'll give me time to get some housework done, finish the kiln.... when the rain stops and finish some of the carvings I've already done. Though there will be not much there since I love the look of natural wood.

I don't know whether I should order another one now or wait. Another order now may just cause confusion.
Any advice???

At least the software won't expire so I can still create the patterns. But not carve them. :'(

Maybe a break from this massive learning curve won't be too bad. But I want my compucarve.... :cray:

*I will have another one asap!*


Was thinkin', Bob..... maybe carve a bigger knot... ? :yes4: (the devil made me say that..... <tee hee hee> )

Man.... you've got about every gadget.. but you make such great things with them.... I love all your homemade knobs.... really cool.

Dang, the sun is out.... think I'll go take a picture of it.... that'll last longer the the sunshine at least this week.... 

Later



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> "deeper into the Celtic knot? " it's time to get the Dremel out,they make tons of tools for them, I got most of the ones I have from Amazon..from the router table on down..
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> ..I did go a little bit over board when I got mine,,I think I got one of every thing and two of most of them


No way!! You going overboard? Tell me it ain't so Bob.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> No way!! You going overboard? Tell me it ain't so Bob.


Going overboard? Tell me it ain't possible, Mike!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Overboard ???????????? Maybe !!!!!!!
Overabundance ??????? Probably !!!!!
Overindulgence ??????? Definitely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

HEYYYYYYYYY

Overindulgence ..HEY :dance3::lol::lol::cray::stop::lol:


============



Dr.Zook said:


> Overboard ???????????? Maybe !!!!!!!
> Overabundance ??????? Probably !!!!!
> Overindulgence ??????? Definitely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

My money says the parrot has the screw. :jester::lol::sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
lol lol lol lol :lol::lol::lol:


===




CanuckGal said:


> My money says the parrot has the screw. :jester::lol::sarcastic:


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> My money says the parrot has the screw. :jester::lol::sarcastic:


hehehe....never trust the parrot.

So, you've gotta send back the whole machine because of a screw ???? :blink: and neither company has that screw in the database ? :blink:

wow. just.....wow. You seem to be handling it well tho' ! I know I wouldn't be, but then that might be the irish in me. :laugh:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The best place for your money, Deb.... That's where I'd put it. He'd cough it up for me though... :laugh:

Yup, Bill, you've got the whole picture.... the whole da*n machine goes back for 1 da*n screw. And I've got the part number for the bloody thing at Carvewright..... from their june 2009 parts list. I even put on my reading glasses to get all the numbers and letters. They say there is no such number or part. :big_boss:

None of this makes sense to me either.... But to be honest... I'm tired of fighting the status quo and/or the system. Been buckin' it for too long. The only ending is higher blood pressure. Do any of them care about my blood pressure???? I think not!

As long as I end up with another machine for no more money, I'll be happy. Maybe that's the Swede coming out in me. The Irish are quite interesting to watch in such circumstances. :laugh: I am far more passive.... but you don't want to get me passive aggressive or passive dominant! (Besides... the meds I take help with the mellowing thing.)

Ya just gotta wait till you get to the person who has the power to make things happen..... then you use both barrels. 

Course that's not telling the words that flew around when all this was going on yesterday... :shout::shout:

About the time I think I've seen the height of absurdity something else happens to top it. This will be a hard one to beat.

I've been totally neglecting many things around this house so I can use the down time. But I won't be real happy about it. :angry:

Just got a call from UPS.... they will pick up the package today. So that cuts 2 days off my wait time. 

Hot dang.... went and bought a pack of smokes yesterday..... not good! Chantix hasn't worked very good for me. 

So if any of you with the Carvewright/Compucarve need a "Machine Screw - CSK Head, M5 X 14mm Long, 90 degree countersink, special M4 head".... good luck. 



Wild Horse said:


> hehehe....never trust the parrot.
> 
> So, you've gotta send back the whole machine because of a screw ???? :blink: and neither company has that screw in the database ? :blink:
> 
> wow. just.....wow. You seem to be handling it well tho' ! I know I wouldn't be, but then that might be the irish in me. :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

It's no big deal now that they are on the way to pick it up .
Just a note..go to the pad, on the machine and write down the hours the machine ran and all other data... b/4 you pack it up..

http://www.mcmaster.com/#about-metric-flat-head-socket-head-cap-screws/=3utxmf

===========


nikki1492 said:


> The best place for your money, Deb.... That's where I'd put it. He'd cough it up for me though... :laugh:
> 
> Yup, Bill, you've got the whole picture.... the whole da*n machine goes back for 1 da*n screw. And I've got the part number for the bloody thing at Carvewright..... from their june 2009 parts list. I even put on my reading glasses to get all the numbers and letters. They say there is no such number or part. :big_boss:
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Bob.... dang.... shoulda told you first for what I needed.... CRAP!! They'd have never known. Guess I went brain dead for a day....

I did get all the info..... good thinking, hadn't thought about doing that. 

Good god gurdy, where did my 32 years of USPS conditioning go..... they screamed: documentation, documentation, documentation. And you had better have learned it.

I've learned a valuable lesson here.... Go to Bob, he's thinking all the time!  :dance3:






bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> It's no big deal now that they are on the way to pick it up .
> Just a note..go to the pad, on the machine and write down the hours the machine ran and all other data... b/4 you pack it up..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Your Welcome , but it's best you are getting a new machine, it's not a big deal to replace the screw, it's why it snapped..it maybe a error in the head or the track, so to say you did the right thing...it may take a day or two but you will have a brand new one.. ,you will need to call them about the new SN #...after you get the new one ...


=========



nikki1492 said:


> Bob.... dang.... shoulda told you first for what I needed.... CRAP!! They'd have never known. Guess I went brain dead for a day....
> 
> I did get all the info..... good thinking, hadn't thought about doing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Bob,

There's the parts list, http://carvewright.com/images/service/Maintenence/CW_parts_list_manual.pdf

On page 8, Y/Z Truck Assembly (ASM8) lower left corner #38 clips over #129 which is held on to the truck assembly by that bloody screw #51... there are 4 of them on the truck.

Is that screw at the link you gave? That info is a foreign language to me.  But just don't see any way to talk my way out of this one. CRAP!!!!! 

Now I'm lookin for a smiley that is kicking itself in the butt.... 

CRAP!!!!! CRAP!!!!! CRAP!!!!! 





nikki1492 said:


> Bob.... dang.... shoulda told you first for what I needed.... CRAP!! They'd have never known. Guess I went brain dead for a day....
> 
> I did get all the info..... good thinking, hadn't thought about doing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That's the one,,the screws are VERY strong,and then you add 4 of them to do the job,,I can't get my head around why it would snap, it may have come free but with 3 others holding it ,well it's hard to say...it maybe a simple jam that would do it but yet it should hold ..it takes a bunch to snap a 140.000 psi. screw, on top of that it's sher ,hard to say..but that's what the warr. is all about,,let them play with it 

My best bet would be someone crank it down to much at the fac.and crack the screw or it's just a bad screw..

==========



nikki1492 said:


> Bob,
> 
> There's the parts list, http://carvewright.com/images/service/Maintenence/CW_parts_list_manual.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Yup.... probly made on Friday.... uuuuummm.... maybe Saturday in China? 

Could it have been a bad spot in the wood? I don't see or feel anything there that is unusual. I had just started the carve when it happened.... I tried to get the screw above it out to look at but it's on there way tight. 

There was also a black washer on the other ones but I couldn't find that in all the sawdust that fell on the left side.... down under. I couldn't get a sweeper attachment to go there.... with cheesecloth over the nozzle. And it's not on the parts list. 

When I lower the compression rollers, I click 4 times more after the first one from the machine.

You're so right about what a warranty is all about..... consumer protection.... so bring on the new machine. :shout:

I looked at reconditioned ones from a place in Texas at ebay.... their only warranty is DOA..... there has to be consumer laws for that crap.... PA has them. Their outside insurance carrier won't even cover those machines.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> That's the one,,the screws are VERY strong,and then you add 4 of them to do the job,,I can't get my head around why it would snap, it may have come free but with 3 others holding it ,well it's hard to say...it maybe a simple jam that would do it but yet it should hold ..it takes a bunch to snap a 140.000 psi. screw, on top of that it's sher ,hard to say..but that's what the warr. is all about,,let them play with it
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" Could it have been a bad spot in the wood? "

I don't think so,,I snap a bit in one of the projects I did and I had to get the TP roll out,, but the machine was fine...but I was not for about a week 

I see they are now selling them at Ace Hardware/HD/Lowes and many other spots but the best is Sears,,it's hard to beat the 5 year warr.thing...it's so new of a machine and some will have errors with them..90 day warr.is not long enough time to break them in ..and to get all the bugs out of them...it may come about in 3 years but with the warr.who cares you will always have a new one for 5 years..


=========






nikki1492 said:


> Yup.... probly made on Friday.... uuuuummm.... maybe Saturday in China?
> 
> Could it have been a bad spot in the wood? I don't see or feel anything there that is unusual. I had just started the carve when it happened.... I tried to get the screw above it out to look at but it's on there way tight.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Wish I could stop 'troubleshooting'.... left over from my computer building days.... but I found a little black rubber foot in the bottom of the box just now.... I should have been in the far right corner looking at the Craftsman (out feed) side. So it wouldn't be setting level with itself.... not much off but off none the less.

I'm trying hard to understand what happened so if it was me.... I don't want to do it again. :nono:

I understand why you weren't fine after breaking a bit. We'll see how I do when that happens..... it's bound to happen.

What do you think about the rubber foot?



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " Could it have been a bad spot in the wood? "
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I think you are already having withdrawl. I tend to doubt you had anything to do with whatever went wrong. You may have stressed the machine a little more then the average person and just found the flaw sooner then most would. In my books that's a good thing. Much better then finding it 2 days after the warranty expires


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Deb. I needed that.

UPS picked it up and then I ordered another one. To be delivered between 10/2 and 10/6. Coming from Chicago maybe this one won't go to Philly first..... I live about mid way between those two cities. 

It's sad to say but you are right about things going bad a few days after the warranty is over. 




CanuckGal said:


> Barb I think you are already having withdrawl. I tend to doubt you had anything to do with whatever went wrong. You may have stressed the machine a little more then the average person and just found the flaw sooner then most would. In my books that's a good thing. Much better then finding it 2 days after the warranty expires


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" little black rubber foot" Sounds like the rubber pad that fits under the base of the machine, to keep it from moving around on the bench..it would be hard to are to tell once the machine was in place..
I don't think it would put a bind on the frame or make the machine fail..I did check the manual and they didn't say anything about the machine must be level with the cabinet top or sit level on top..

But you may want to check the new one out just to be on the safe side..

========



nikki1492 said:


> Wish I could stop 'troubleshooting'.... left over from my computer building days.... but I found a little black rubber foot in the bottom of the box just now.... I should have been in the far right corner looking at the Craftsman (out feed) side. So it wouldn't be setting level with itself.... not much off but off none the less.
> 
> I'm trying hard to understand what happened so if it was me.... I don't want to do it again. :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey there, Bob.

You can be sure I'll check that baby over with a fine tooth comb.

I was looking at the wood that was in the machine when "IT" happened. It was a very little tad-bit cupped and I put it in with the cup the wrong way. The edges were were up .... not down like supposed to be.

You need to really look hard to see the cup.... it's just a very slight one. But it's there none the less.

Do you think that would have contributed or been the cause? I just don't want a repeat.

By the way, Deb.... the parrot told me he couldn't cough it up cause he didn't have a screw like that. :jester:

I'm back to reading all I can about the machine and all. Now I have a better understanding of what they're talking about. How can you not trust his word when he gives you a kiss then? :lol:

How long have you had your machine before you were "hooked", Bob?





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " little black rubber foot" Sounds like the rubber pad that fits under the base of the machine, to keep it from moving around on the bench..it would be hard to are to tell once the machine was in place..
> I don't think it would put a bind on the frame or make the machine fail..I did check the manual and they didn't say anything about the machine must be level with the cabinet top or sit level on top..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" cupped " that may have been the error,,it should be FLAT

When the rollers roll over the stock it will change and the machine may not see it at the start up...it will check the stock as you know at startup and will set the program up for that wood,,plus when it starts on the wood it will remove stock and will bow down under the presser of the rollers and change the cutting command just a little bit, what I do is put a ruler on the stock to make sure it's flat b/4 I turn on the machine..
That's what I forgot to do when I broke the bit off  it came up and drove the bit into deep...once it was almost done with the job the board was alot thiner and much weaker..

The picture below is the one I was doing,,it stuck in the board and drove the tip off and stuck it on the lower left side..the white filer spots...I left it that so I would forget what I did wrong ,,,,,
AxlMyk, Mike now has it in his shop 

" "hooked" " just after the 1st.project that was it for me..and have been for a long time now...not to many machine you can be plug in and go to work with and make so many neat things with... I have seen so many CNC machine that take days just to set up the pattern and then teak it...I don't want to play with software I want to use the machine NOW not in a day or two.. 




=======



nikki1492 said:


> Hey there, Bob.
> 
> You can be sure I'll check that baby over with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Holy crap, Bob... gotta stay out of the way of instant flying bits. A good reason to not disable the lid up sensor... even for demos.

The manual said that slightly cupped wood would work as long as the edges were down.... lying on the sandpaper as it were.

Think I'll trim the board, throw a finish coat on it and make it MY shop wall reminder. I'll be using my ruler from now on!!!!!!

Suppose the mystery is solved? Dang, I hope so even if it was my fault.... at least I know.

Amen to wanting to do it NOW..... I'm also don't want something that takes days to prepare. The patience level is getting thinner and thinner with age and major fiddling around with patterns. Guess it's called instant gratification. :lol: 

Thanks again...... and once again, Bob you've got the the most logical reason for it happening.

Nite All... gotta go to bed to keep my carving withdrawal in check.  




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " cupped " that may have been the error,,it should be FLAT
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Mornin' Barb, glad to hear a replacement machine is on the way ! I can't imagine slight cupping would cause a machine screw of that magnitude to shear off before the bit snapped, but hey I suppose anything's possible. The important things are, no one got hurt and a new machine is en route. Bob's certainly a fountain of info for you...for everyone....and his tip with the ruler is a great one. I have a large piece of 5/8 kevlar glass in my shop that I can do the same with, I just put the wood on the glass instead of vice versa. Just about all wood in my shop goes thru the planer anyway.....a lite, squiggly pencil line then a pass thru, flip sides and repeat, and if all the line is removed then I'm good to go. I plan on using this method when I get the cnc...which as of now, appears that'll happen within the next month. Already planning on building a plexi box for around the machine....don't care too much for those flying metallic pieces !


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

My biggest problem is that I don't have all the right tools. I've been actually doing woodworking since just this past April. 

I will start leveling them all with the router on skis.... no more cupped wood in my machine. I'll use that method till I can get a planer. 

I was bad, Bob told me to do that and I didn't remember. Shame on me. Sorry, Bob.... 

That box around the cnc sounds like a very good idea, Bill. There seems to be no safety system in place for flying anything. 

Do you put the squiggly line down the center or on the edges before the planer? Down the center makes more sense..... but what do I know.... I've tuned out those parts of videos since I didn't have a planer.

Bob has been of more help than he can ever realize. I'm more green in woodworking than the red oak I'm trying to finish the kiln for.  Yes, Bob.... kudos to you for all your help.... 

I already warned my UPS guy that another one will be coming. Packed up it weights 78 lbs. And dang, he won't use a dolly.... and I'm too old to be macho in front of.... :lol: Heck, I use a dolly to take my garbage out.

You're right, Bill, about the important things. No one was injured and I'll be feeding my new addiction very soon.

I've been thinking about small carved projects that would be sell-able. I would like for the machine to pay for itself. If anyone runs across anything small that you think might sell I'd appreciate a heads up.

Of course, living where I do, I could made plaques of beer cans, monster trucks and Pittsburgh Steelers logo. The Steeler fever is so bad up here that the churches pray for their victory on Super Bowl Sunday when they are playing. Ok, Barbara, that's far enough down that road. 

And thanks to everyone for their input.... you have no idea how much it is appreciated to this greenie.

Later





Wild Horse said:


> Mornin' Barb, glad to hear a replacement machine is on the way ! I can't imagine slight cupping would cause a machine screw of that magnitude to shear off before the bit snapped, but hey I suppose anything's possible. The important things are, no one got hurt and a new machine is en route. Bob's certainly a fountain of info for you...for everyone....and his tip with the ruler is a great one. I have a large piece of 5/8 kevlar glass in my shop that I can do the same with, I just put the wood on the glass instead of vice versa. Just about all wood in my shop goes thru the planer anyway.....a lite, squiggly pencil line then a pass thru, flip sides and repeat, and if all the line is removed then I'm good to go. I plan on using this method when I get the cnc...which as of now, appears that'll happen within the next month. Already planning on building a plexi box for around the machine....don't care too much for those flying metallic pieces !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

One more thing to buy  LOL

I would not be without it , I use it to lift many things up to the bench and to move the HVY. stock around the shop, you would be amaze how much it can be.
I hurt my back many years ago and I watch what I try and pickup now days..
I now have a metal chop on it now and I need to clean it off so I can use again..
I also have a shop made dead man on the wall with a elec.chain host to lift things for me so I can load them in the back of the pickup or to the lift cart..
I also use the lift cart to move the 4' x 8' plywood and MDF stock..

and I do use it for working on the lawn mower and other tools around the shop  great work bench with wheels on it ....

You may say that's a bit over kill, but I don't like to walk around like the S man  for weeks if I don't pickup something just right...

500 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Lift Table
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

============



nikki1492 said:


> My biggest problem is that I don't have all the right tools. I've been actually doing woodworking since just this past April.
> 
> I will start leveling them all with the router on skis.... no more cupped wood in my machine. I'll use that method till I can get a planer.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

You're one he*l of a salesman. 

I just spent my monthly allowance on the table you so graciously lead me to.... and it's only the 1st of October. I've been looking for exactly that size.... but can't keep my focus at a place like HF.

I hear what you're saying about being shaped like an S.... this will definitely save me from living in that shape!

By the way, which bits would you recommend I get first for the machine? 
Do you have a couple that you use more often?

I've got a couple from the router set I got that I believe I can use. I just don't want be tied to their supplied bits. I know I can't use any bits that now have a bearing on them even without the bearing.

Do you use any special thread lock? I'm going to get a couple of their adapters and change the bits around some. 

Think I'll have to get a government loan to finance all this.... but I spose they'll make *me *pay it back..... (don't go there, Barbara) :lol:

Once again, thank you, for leading me to what I really need.... you do work smarter not harder. 





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> One more thing to buy  LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I do recommend the bit below (precisebits) and that's all you need the norm, but you can get the other profiles from sommerfeld tools (the CMT type) look the same don't they  I wonder why  they are short shank type the norm..
I do like the 1/8" strait bits from (precisebits) they are a bit longer and with the ground flat spot on them,,you don't need to use Loctite on the bits, the set screw will hold them just fine..I do use the blue stuff on the set screws it will not get hard but will keep the set screws from coming out,RVC gasket maker from the auto parts store 

The set screws are made with a 3A fit an many taped holes a cut with 2A fit and the blue stuff fills that gap up...


I do most of the edge work on the router table after the machine is done with the job..but the machine will and can do the job, but I do cut off the stock after the machine is done.. that extra 1 1/2" thing the machine likes to have from the get go..  (on the ends ..)

Tapered carving tools for CarveWright & CompuCarve Machines

Ovolo Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Groove-Bead-Forming-Bits/products/46/

==========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> You're one he*l of a salesman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

I like this lift table and may have to have one. I checked the specs and it says the maximum table lift is 27 1/2 inches. Is that from the floor or the top of the base it is on? How far max from the floor if you know or have a chance to measure?

Thanks for the tip on this.... you sure have a lot of neat toys :yes4:






bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> One more thing to buy  LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The one I have is a older one, don't look at the mess  I have been cutting some steel up and I need to clean it off  I have a MDF insert for the top but I take it out when I cut steel  the hot sparks do the number to the top..

The one I have , the top of the cart is 32" from the floor and it will lift about 27"

Plus a shot of the dead man in the corner of the shop,that swings out over the pickup when I back into the shop 


========



Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> I like this lift table and may have to have one. I checked the specs and it says the maximum table lift is 27 1/2 inches. Is that from the floor or the top of the base it is on? How far max from the floor if you know or have a chance to measure?
> 
> Thanks for the tip on this.... you sure have a lot of neat toys :yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks so much BJ..... 32" would be perfect for my needs and I could always build it a little higher with a MDF top like you said.

You had me looking for an corpse in the corner when you mentioned the "dead man" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

COOL, Bob, I did order your recommended bit from precisebits. Should be delivered tomorrow..... now it would be nice to have a carver to put it in.... :cray:

See.... I do pay attention to what you recommend but don't always remember the advice. 

Are they easier on the machine because they have 4 flutes? Seems they might be with twice the cutting edges. But what do I know... :lol:

You can always tell when I've been out and about reading all kinds of stuff on the machines..... I've always got lots of questions.... 

And another one

What is pierced carving? 
I saw a piece and am entirely intrigued by it. (see attachment)

One of two things is going to happen..... I'll have either a bloody temper tantrum or a good cry..... I want my carver..... :cray:

Later





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> I do recommend the bit below (precisebits) and that's all you need the norm, but you can get the other profiles from sommerfeld tools (the CMT type) look the same don't they  I wonder why  they are short shank type the norm..
> I do like the 1/8" strait bits from (precisebits) they are a bit longer and with the ground flat spot on them,,you don't need to use Loctite on the bits, the set screw will hold them just fine..I do use the blue stuff on the set screws it will not get hard but will keep the set screws from coming out,RVC gasket maker from the auto parts store
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have one of those lift carts too; I also have one of the fold up engine hoist, and the hoist attached to the bed of my truck. 

They come in handy since my back is messed up, and I gotta watch how I lift stuff.

Thought about building a modified gantry crane setup in the garage so I could get a hoist over something anywhere in the garage. But got other projects to finish first.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone know what the reverse is for the rain dance?  47°degrees and raining.... still. 

Dang!

But did get word today that my Compucarve will be delivered on Tuesday.... if they don't overshoot our UPS hub, that is.

Got the new bit today, Bob. Such a tiny little holder for it. How do you keep from loosing it? 

You weren't just a whistling Dixie about the software, Bob. What a pain! Beside running two operating systems, do you know of a way to install more than one copy on the same computer?

I'm getting excited all over again. But haven't planned my first project.

we shall see.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Software
Two words " partition magic " other than that you can't  that I know about..
I do like to run win2k,because I can install more than one copy  over and over or on other machine unlike XP..
WIN2K is XP without all the bells..I'm sure you know ..

Little bits,,I do guard them and put them in the parts box with other parts for the machine..in a bigger router bit tube.

=========



nikki1492 said:


> Anyone know what the reverse is for the rain dance?  47°degrees and raining.... still.
> 
> Dang!
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

What about running a "virtual OS". I know it can be done in XP and Vista. Never tried it myself but have heard lots of success stories.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I also use the lift cart to move the 4' x 8' plywood and MDF stock..
> 
> 
> You may say that's a bit over kill, but I don't like to walk around like the S man  for weeks if I don't pickup something just right...
> ...


Boy, could I have used one of those when I was making my router table. I was going to buy 2 sheets of 3/4" MDf but my supplier made me one heckuva deal on a dinged 1" MDF and 1/2" sheets. He lifted them up in the back of my pickup like they were nothing. I wish I could say I repeated the move!!

I lifted the 1" MDF up atop my TS to cross-cut (using the rip fence) them nearly in half (with my Bride guiding me, for safety). The saw made easy work of them, far easier than my getting it up on the saw! They were only "very heavy" once I cut them in two pieces!!

Then I ripped a 12" wide piece off of the 1/2" (much easier) sheet. This left me with a good planing backing board I can pin nail through easily.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input, both of you. Now you've got me thinking in computers again, e.g.virtual OS, partition magic and all that good stuff. It's like I left that part of the computer world behind when the compucarve entered my life.... 

And I've even got Virtual Drive 11.1...... 

I feel so..... DUH!!!!! 

Thanks Deb and Bob. Have a great night. :yes4: 





CanuckGal said:


> What about running a "virtual OS". I know it can be done in XP and Vista. Never tried it myself but have heard lots of success stories.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I hear ya, Jim. Sure makes life easier. I've stopped all heavy work.... lifting, moving, etc until mine gets here. 
I needed one of those years ago.

I have the store cut full sheets for me.... started out was because a full one would not fit in my SUV.

Bob's in tune with all of us.... knowing what we need and/or should have to work smarter.

Wonder if we could train it to negotiate steps..... :happy:





BigJimAK said:


> Boy, could I have used one of those when I was making my router table. I was going to buy 2 sheets of 3/4" MDf but my supplier made me one heckuva deal on a dinged 1" MDF and 1/2" sheets. He lifted them up in the back of my pickup like they were nothing. I wish I could say I repeated the move!!
> 
> I lifted the 1" MDF up atop my TS to cross-cut (using the rip fence) them nearly in half (with my Bride guiding me, for safety). The saw made easy work of them, far easier than my getting it up on the saw! They were only "very heavy" once I cut them in two pieces!!
> 
> Then I ripped a 12" wide piece off of the 1/2" (much easier) sheet. This left me with a good planing backing board I can pin nail through easily.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I'm always shooting my mouth off 

If you take a 2 x 4 x 8ft and cut it haft ,then drill some holes in the 2 x 4 and pickup some carr. bolts and some wing nuts ,drill some holes in the cart,then it can hold the 4 x 4 x 4 plywood/MDF easy,,it just slips right out of the pickup right on to cart, then I use it to cut up the stock with a power hand saw and a clamp or two to save my back...getting old is hell..

Like I said I'm always shooting my mouth off 

=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Here I go again doing a little shooting..

My 2ft arm extender 


The tool below is a real back saver,,you can fine them at HD/Lowes, or you can make your own easy like I did,it's makes your arm 2 ft. longer ..
I put it the truck when I pickup plywood,drywall,MDF,etc.it's always hard to pick them up ,some times you can get help but not always then when you get home you need some help or just side them on the cart but then you need to move it around the shop or drag it and that always knocks of the nice fac.edge not to say anything about the plywood veneer plywood, that's not cheap now days..

Then you need to get it on top of the table saw, if I only had 4 ft.arms I would not to need to use it..it's real back saver for me,I keep the sheet goods in the other garage for storage and that's a long haul..

You just put the plywood in the track and with arm over the side of the play you can lift it without hurting your back and walk with it without dragging it around the shop plus it helps you lift the stock to the table saw top.. 

I almost always get the 4 x 8 but I do get the 4 x 4 sometimes because it's so hvy..( MDF is like a load of bricks )

=========


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

That looks like a handy gizmo. I think we all need a couple feet extra on our arms.... (lol)

I just found out from the shipment tracking that the hydraulic table weighs in at 110 lbs, at least for shipping.... Is that close to true, Bob?

Holy crap! That is a tad less than I weigh. But I've got good leaning power so that seems to be what I'll have to use. Which end would you put a trailer hitch on? :happy:

The last vehicle I bought was measured to fit 2 dog crates in the back end. This time I suppose it will be to fit a 4 X 8 sheet of something.... :lol:

The kiln is almost done. Gotta take today off.... besides, it's football day. We will probably finish and load the kiln on Monday. Boy, will I be glad that is done. It's not difficult.... it rained for a week at a time here and the basement isn't big enough to build any parts.... and I don't have a garage.

I love it..... no one in this village has asked what I'm building.... I think that would be a great place for my second sign.... "The Tinkle Room" being my first. :yes4:

Deb, you've got a way with words, what could the sign read that shows off the kiln and my newly acquired skill at the carving machine? "Barb's Solar Kiln" just doesn't make it. :no: It needs to be clever.

I just didn't feel like messin' with the computer and virtual anything or partition magic. I'm just burned out on computers. All I want now is that it works when I turn it on. I installed the newest version of their software on my laptop. I've got lots of thumb drives. That'll work. And I can sit in my recliner and create. :lol:

You all have a great Sunday. It's going to be another beautiful autumn day here. 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Here I go again doing a little shooting..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

hahahahahah,, it is hvy.but rolls easy it's like a over size floor jack in a way,,yes you may need a fork lift to get it off the UPS truck or your good buddy UPS driver but once you have it setup that's the last time you will need to brake your back..

It's funny when I was 25 I could lift 200 lbs. but now that I am 200 lbs. I can't :jester:

============


nikki1492 said:


> That looks like a handy gizmo. I think we all need a couple feet extra on our arms.... (lol)
> 
> I just found out from the shipment tracking that the hydraulic table weighs in at 110 lbs, at least for shipping.... Is that close to true, Bob?
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb it's late and my brain is fried after 12 hours at work, but you got me trying to name your kiln now...lol.
How about Barb's Timber Solarium or Woodland Solarium? 
I better take a notepad to bed tonight.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, given how you've beaten the addiction, and how a kiln stops well short of burnin' the wood....how about naming your kiln....

"non smokin' room"


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Holy crap, Deb.... way too many hours in one day especially on a Sunday.

I believe you've got me hooked on ???? Solarium. That's a really good start. I started with Barb's Sunshine Box... The more I say it this morning, the more I think it's too cutesy..... no class. 

According to the UPS tracking site, they haven't even picked the carver up yet... let alone deliver it tomorrow! So we'll see how the delivery date is amended.

Over the weekend I showed the board I was carving, when the machine broke, to several "woodsmen". They all agree with Deb and Bill.... I may have pushed the machine but that defect was already there.... waiting to happen. They also agree the bit should have gone first. One guy measured the cup at a tad over 1/64". And it was not defect in the wood.

So now that I don't blame myself for that, I'll have to find something else to feel guilty over.... :jester:

Keep your fingers crossed.... we should finish the "solarium" today. And maybe even get it loaded. Depends on our collective backs.... sad but true. It's hell to get old! Ya know, the mind's willing but the body's not???? :dance3:

Later




CanuckGal said:


> Barb it's late and my brain is fried after 12 hours at work, but you got me trying to name your kiln now...lol.
> How about Barb's Timber Solarium or Woodland Solarium?
> I better take a notepad to bed tonight.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Good one, Bill. LOL

The fact is I haven't beaten either addiction.... the machine or the smoking.

The Chantix hasn't been of much help.... nor the wintergreen mints.... nor the cinnamon sticks. 

But we're working on it.

If I get down to 3 or 4 a day, I've decided to not beat myself up over it. 

They're real close to $7 a pack..... more when state sales tax (6%) is added. I still think they should tax bald men..... long story.

Maybe "the 4 carton solarium".... :lol:






Wild Horse said:


> Well, given how you've beaten the addiction, and how a kiln stops well short of burnin' the wood....how about naming your kiln....
> 
> "non smokin' room"


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The word is now that the machine will come Wednesday. That's what the UPS tracking site reads.

This doesn't help either addiction..... 

Almost done with the kiln so this plan is coming together.

Now I'm just playing with the designer software and read, read, read.

Bob, when you do a practice carve to test a pattern, do you make it full size or can I get the info I need from scaling it down?

I must say this is way easier to learn with all the info, forums and patterns out there than when I started into computers.... back in the early 80's. There was NOTHING!

About another 30 hours and I will be carving again after I've gone over the new machine with a fine tooth comb!

WOOOO HOOOO


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" practice carve " it's best to make it full size, you can always pull it down to the size you want but to blow it up you can lose some of the details..


==========



nikki1492 said:


> The word is now that the machine will come Wednesday. That's what the UPS tracking site reads.
> 
> This doesn't help either addiction.....
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Mornin', Bob.

I know it's scary.... but that makes sense. 

Thanks. 





bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " practice carve " it's best to make it full size, you can always pull it down to the size you want but to blow it up you can lose some of the details..
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Wooooooo hooooooo!!!!!!!*

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

I am back to carving again....... A way COOL surprise.
Didn't check the UPS site today and so was really surprised!

AND..... the kiln is done except for a couple more coats of paint and to load it....... Supposed to start raining tonight

Dang!!! I love it when a plan comes together.

Good advice at the right time, Bob..... WOOOO HOOOO!




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " practice carve " it's best to make it full size, you can always pull it down to the size you want but to blow it up you can lose some of the details..
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

WELL!!!!! The kiln was done on Tuesday. We had bad weather yesterday with wind gusts up to 40 mph and everything stayed where it belonged..... especially the roof.... or top... or whatever you call it..... It survived and didn't move an inch. :yes4: :yes4:

I'm thrilled!

We start loading it later today. 

I will put a picture up if you all promise not to laugh.... it kinda sits on a hill... there are no flat spots anywhere on my ground. :haha:

later


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh we definetly want pictures!!! And we expect to see the new sign now that your machine is back


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

OK, Deb.... here they are.

The kiln is square but not level. It is 63" long.... and there is a difference of 21.75" between the left end and the right.

That's what life is like in hilly PA. There is 1 almost flat spot right in front of my house but it faces north so that was not a good place.

The right part of the roof is just a tad off in the pics cause I didn't get that set back where it should be for the pictures.... 

The pics aren't real good cause it's getting really dark.... we've got rain coming in. Guess it won't get loaded tonight. But that's okay... can't do anything about the weather.

We believe it will hold about 150 bf which is a good size for me. 

As for the sign..... working on it. I've got several projects in development including learning to make tiny boxes.... this one is from a tutorial on how to make an apple box. 

Did a test carve on a Tinkerbell project last night but I'm not happy with it.... so... back to the drawing board for that one.

My helper said not to be surprised if I see little plants here and there in the kiln..... guess it will double as a greenhouse. :dance3:

Gotta go finish cleaning up before the rain.... and don't snicker to loudly.... 

Later.








CanuckGal said:


> Oh we definetly want pictures!!! And we expect to see the new sign now that your machine is back


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> WELL!!!!! The kiln was done on Tuesday. We had bad weather yesterday with wind gusts up to 40 mph and everything stayed where it belonged..... especially the roof.... or top... or whatever you call it..... It survived and didn't move an inch. :yes4: :yes4:
> 
> I'm thrilled!
> 
> ...


but what kind of kiln is it -- pottery, ceramic, glass, wood, charcoal?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I can sympathize with an unlevel back yard. But you did a fabulous job under those conditions. The kiln looks great! I have too many trees and too much shade to put one in my back yard but you are sure going to enjoy all the wood you are going to dry in that! Well done!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

It's a solar kiln for wood and maybe a part-time greenhouse. :dance3:

I bought 200 bf red oak rough cut and green for 50¢ a bf. To have a local sawmill kiln dry it would cost $1 per bf.... $200. Instead I invested $300 and built my own.... solar kiln.... with quite a few 2 X 4s left over.

With the wood being rough sawn I don't expect the boards will slide when we sticker stack them and weigh down the top. 

If anything does slide we'll think of something to stably level the kiln. But for now square works for me. 




allthunbs said:


> but what kind of kiln is it -- pottery, ceramic, glass, wood, charcoal?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Deb.... have you got one leg longer than the other from running the ridges, too? :laugh:



CanuckGal said:


> Barb I can sympathize with an unlevel back yard. But you did a fabulous job under those conditions. The kiln looks great! I have too many trees and too much shade to put one in my back yard but you are sure going to enjoy all the wood you are going to dry in that! Well done!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Barb:

That's awful fancy. I hope there's lots of holes for ventilation? Have you ever used Polyethylene Glycol (PEG)? It dissolves resins from the wood before drying. That's one of the reasons I use skids for my raw materials. No drying necessary - remove nails, clean up & use immediately 

As for your uneven territory, I'm jealous. I've been wanting a place like that for years. I bet you're healthy too! I have a friend in Ecuador that lives in a region like your's. He can't take two steps on even ground. Even his house is on different levels. His neighbours supposedly live extraordinarily long lives from all of the climbing they do every day. Good for the heart!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

But.... what would the neighbors think? :no:
(doesn't really matter.... can't see any of them anyway.)

This whole thing started when I wanted decent wood for a project.... not just the construction grade stuff left over form the addition. Traveled 20 miles to get a 1 X 8 X 10 of clear pine for $25. And I live in the heart of PA hardwoods? :wacko:

This is a _*loosely*_ based version of the Virginia Tech's >20 year experiment in solar wood drying. With input from several people who have built them. We modified plans as construction progressed or we messed up. :dance3:

It's 10 X 6 X 3 1/2 feet. So I'll not be getting 10 footers in there. Not a problem. There are also 2 circulating fans inside. 

Trust me... it's not air tight. By holy hanna does it creates heat!

We'll probably make 'modifications' next spring.... but now the big "S" word has entered the forecast.... like next week. 

We found a woolly worm yesterday and his brown band was quite long in comparison to the black tips.... the longer the brown the easier the winter.... or so they say. Here in the Allegheny's, we have quite accurate woolly worm. 

Being a 'ridge runner' does have it's health perks, that's for sure. :dance3:
But I'll probably spend my twilight years where there are no hills with green trees nor grass to mow without irrigation.
Not the ideal for me. But as long as I have family and a corner of a shop I'll be happy. :laugh:

Next thing, the sign for the kiln, with Deb's input..... working on it..... done in red oak of course. 

Off to the drawing board.... or software in this case. 



allthunbs said:


> Hi Barb:
> 
> That's awful fancy. I hope there's lots of holes for ventilation? Have you ever used Polyethylene Glycol (PEG)? It dissolves resins from the wood before drying. That's one of the reasons I use skids for my raw materials. No drying necessary - remove nails, clean up & use immediately
> 
> As for your uneven territory, I'm jealous. I've been wanting a place like that for years. I bet you're healthy too! I have a friend in Ecuador that lives in a region like your's. He can't take two steps on even ground. Even his house is on different levels. His neighbours supposedly live extraordinarily long lives from all of the climbing they do every day. Good for the heart!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*One less in our family*

My "Later, mon" Amazon Parrot died on Saturday morning from respiratory distress. I knew he was sick the last 12 hours of his life. They hide their physical problems because in the wild they then become prey.

I got him in early 1993, and he made me laugh daily with his words, phrases and antics. He loved to call the dog then bite him on the nose when he got there. And the dog fell for it every time.

I guess, Deb, we'll have to find someone/something else to blame for missing and/or broken parts.

I've posted a pic of him. And I'm working on a carving as well.

"Later mon."


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I am sorry to hear about your loss. I am a big animal lover and know how hard it can be to lose a loved pet. The carving will be a nice memorium. That's a great picture of him.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh Barb, I too am so sorry to learn of Later mon's passing. There are not too many things in life harder to endure than losing your pet. 

Great picture of him, he was a beautiful bird.

Time heals all wounds they say, so be patient.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Barb, I am very sorry for your loss. I know only too well how painful this can be.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

O Barb I'm sorry to hear that 

I hope the machine did not get him 




=========


nikki1492 said:


> My "Later, mon" Amazon Parrot died on Saturday morning from respiratory distress. I knew he was sick the last 12 hours of his life. They hide their physical problems because in the wild they then become prey.
> 
> I got him in early 1993, and he made me laugh daily with his words, phrases and antics. He loved to call the dog then bite him on the nose when he got there. And the dog fell for it every time.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all...

As most of you know, we've been inundated with rain all summer.... a week at a time was not unusual. TMy dogs would bring in scads of mud. I wipe their feet off but it's a loosing battle. I haven't been able to stay ahead of the dust.

Shortly after I got Simon I bought special allergy furnace filters. This summer I've washed them every two weeks. I put filters on the cold air returns and kept them vacuumed out. The times I ran the furnace fan to filter the air may have just stirred it up more. 

Simon looked big but he weighed only 1 pound. Those little lungs just couldn't take it. 

I'll really feel the effects tomorrow when I come home from town. He always greeted me with 'helloeo!' at the top of his lungs. It's gonna be a pretty quiet homecoming.

I don't believe the machine had a hand in it at all. After the first few carves I put his other cage in an extra bedroom upstairs. I took him up just before I started the machine and waited a half hour or so after it was done before I brought him back down.

Regardless..... he's passed but he left an impression on many lives.... including the tellers at the bank.

Now I'll work until I get a really good carve. That will give me lots of experience at using/adapting photographs. Another level in that learning curve.

Another pic with him winning the stare down with a cat.

Again, thank you for the support.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear of Simons demise Barb. I'm sure he was a great comfort to you and will be missed greatly.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I too am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Some carvings*

And now I've become a carving fool. I'm not good at cold turkey design... so I sorta throw things together as a base and adjust from there.

I did a carving of Simon which I learned I need a different font to work to the place I want my lettering to be.

I also started on the sign for the kiln. To me, what kind of finish do I want ranks right up there in decision making as "what'll I fix for dinner".  Of course the top coats will be spar varnish which is another name for marine varnish.

I'm also looking into things like a sanding sealer, using aniline wood dye and other finishing processes. I'm also learning how to carve a keyhole slot in the back for hanging. I don't have the right size keyhole bit but what I've got will work for now. Or I may decide to do it with the router.

I live about 75 miles from Penn State at State College, PA. My youngest daughter graduates in January after working 13 years for her degree. (She's married with 4 children...) I made a Nittany Lion for her.... I'm proud of her tenacity. I took it into my doctor's office to show a friend. I've now got 4 orders for the Nittany Lion. I got the kid's graduation year to personalize it a bit. I'll also get the Pit Panther. I'm about 150 miles from Pittsburgh. Most of the kids go to one or the other of those schools.

NOW!!! a problem..... I don't know how/what to charge. They will be made of red oak with only a clear finish. I hate to hide such a beautiful grain. It is an 8" X 10" size. I've got less that 50¢ in wood, 47 minutes of carving time at optimal setting, mop sanding, 3 coats of clear poly with light sanding between coats.

Can someone give me some idea what to charge for the sign? Please...

I can't believe I didn't take a pic of my daughters Nittany Lion but here's the pattern I used.

I've also added a pic of the Simon plaque and the start of the kiln sign.

*All input is welcome. Please*

Thanks so much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

NICE JOB   now your cooking with gas 

If you don't have the right key hole bit you can use a dovetail bit,it will do the same job..

Price ?????, that's always a hard one 

I would suggest 50.oo per sign,flat rate.it's not a ever day sign..

I would go by the size of the sign,,something like 50 cents per square inch. or what you come up with wood stock,bit.run time,finish what they want,etc.. ,,,start size 10" x 10" 

=========



nikki1492 said:


> And now I've become a carving fool. I'm not good at cold turkey design... so I sorta throw things together as a base and adjust from there.
> 
> I did a carving of Simon which I learned I need a different font to work to the place I want my lettering to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank ya, Bob. Your approval/opinions carry a lot of weight in my book. 

It's great news that I can use dovetail bits. I've got a 3/8" and a 1/2".... maybe use the larger one on bigger signs? And I got the blue loctite yesterday.... so I'm all set.

And I thought I'd have a dull and boring winter.... :jester:

The signs will have to be only 8" high. That's the width of my boards and I'm not going to biscuit joint for 2 inches. Just lazy I guess. 

Another question..... would it be harder on the carving machine to use green stock? The red oak is more open grained than the other oaks. I know it will shrink some when it dries but I can't be without my machine ever again.... :big_boss: Just curious about the green stock in the machine. From my way of looking at it..... I would think it would be a some easier on the bit.... but what do I know. <tee hee>

Like I said when I first got hooked.... I didn't know people were allowed to have such great fun. 

By the way, Deb.... I'm still playing with words on the kiln sign. Like I've said before, I'm a concrete thinker/learner. It comes together faster and better if I can see it in front of me. I'm leaning toward 'Barb's Timber(land) Solarium'.

At first I didn't really like this sign.... but it is growing on me. But I'm not stopping there. Another design along totally different lines.... I'm looking for something..... don't know exactly but I'll know it when I see it. :laugh:

Thanks, Bob.




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> NICE JOB   now your cooking with gas
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Your welcome,,,

I'm not a big fan of the biscuit way on butt joints  on miter corners it's great...

I would recommend using the T & G way,,you can use 3ea. 8" wide board and then rip them down to 12" wide boards..the max on the machine..if you put in the T & G joints right you will be hard press to see the joints on the ends...and they are very strong joints....

Green lumber is fine,,,but not to green...do you have a meter to check them with.. ?

Dovetails, the 8 deg or 10 deg. works the best..

=======





nikki1492 said:


> Thank ya, Bob. Your approval/opinions carry a lot of weight in my book.
> 
> It's great news that I can use dovetail bits. I've got a 3/8" and a 1/2".... maybe use the larger one on bigger signs? And I got the blue loctite yesterday.... so I'm all set.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The moisture content meter is the one thing I've held off on until later. I thought I'd wait till closer to spring. Maybe that's where next month's hobby allowance will go.

The helper I had has worked several years in lumber yards and said most of the boards are pretty dry already. It's obvious even to me these are not a fresh cut.

Since we couldn't get the longer boards, 10', in the kiln we cut the drier ones
off and I stickered them up in a spare room.

Now you don't think I go overboard into things, do Ya???? 

I was going to check the degrees of the dovetails but not just sure how to do that. And I can't find my compass anywhere.... like that's something new. My life is just one big treasure hunt. <tee hee hee> I'll google it and see what I can find. Would using a compass work?

I was thinking of trying a small scroll saw pattern tonight. They should make for interesting carvings.

By the way, Bob.... what kind of board carrier do you use for the thinner materials to do cutouts? The pierced carvings are out of this world in delicacy. I would love to do that efficiently. That's the attached photo.

Do you use any plywood in the machine? I thought I read it should not be used but have read about others using it.... especially for a first run of a pattern. I believe I've read they use Baltic Birch..... that would be pretty expensive, wouldn't it?

I'll try a little bit of this and a little bit of that and find what catches my eye and of course, other peoples eyes.

I'm off to face that age old question..... what to fix for dinner.... :dance3:

Thanks, Bob. 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Your welcome,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good Barb. I'm going to vote for "Barb's Board Box" for your sign.

Eric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

dovetail bits..it's hard to miss the difference when they are side by side,, the 8deg. is much longer the norm.
tee slot bits work well also 
Don't forget you don't need to use a 16d nail to hang a 1 lb. board 
To hang hvy.items use a French hanger...cabinets,wall tool box,book case,etc. 

It's funny about dry lumber , I got some from HD and it was dry and strait when took it out the stack and out the door door but in one day in the shop it was bow and arrow stock...I think they mill it, band it, stack it and off it goes to be sold...it was marked as kiln dry but I think they just drove the load by the kiln 

board carrier,,I cheat, I just stick the thin stuff to a thicker board the same size and set the bit to just cut the thin stuff out..

plywood ,,I don't use it at all it's a bit to flaky for me,Baltic Birch is nice stuff but it's still just plywood with tons of hard glue in it with a cross pattern of grains..I do like to use MDF it's clean without any knots  it's hard on the bit like Oak is.

==============



nikki1492 said:


> The moisture content meter is the one thing I've held off on until later. I thought I'd wait till closer to spring. Maybe that's where next month's hobby allowance will go.
> 
> The helper I had has worked several years in lumber yards and said most of the boards are pretty dry already. It's obvious even to me these are not a fresh cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb you are on fire with that carver! I Like the Solaruim sign. Barb's Timberland Solarium has a nice ring to it! You are making awesome progress!


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Barb. My condolences on the loss of your parrot, truly sad.

Your latest work is extremely nice. I agree somewhat with Bobj about pricing, altho' alot of that is "what the market will bear". I was in NY over the weekend, at a huge arts and craft festival (juried). Pieces like yours were selling for around (on average) $30-40. This was for "team" signs, about 12x12.

Question......do you have a router/table setup ? The reason I ask, I think the only improvement you could do with those signs is to put an edge on them, i.e., run an ogee or even a simple bevel. Maybe you can do that during the carving process with the machine instead of on a separate router table ?

As far as kiln drying/greenwood/etc.....all the wood I use regardless of it's moisture level is kept in my shop for at least a week before I use it. Call it tempering, call it acclimation, whatever.....over the years, it has certainly reduced the number of "surprises" after the fact. 

BTW, ordered my new cnc machine....takes six weeks for them to build it, so I'll have to learn some patience I guess.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey, Bill. Congrats on your machine.... six weeks would have me climbing the walls. But I'm sure you can do it.... maybe play with the software if you get really desperate.

None of what I posted is "finished". Most of the pics were taken hot off the machine. Of course they need sanded, etc. I do have a router and a table that will do the edge softening as well. And I'm planning to play around with stains/colors, etc.

On a couple I have just sanded off the sharp edges all around and that gives a softer touch.

This machine is supposed to be able to route the edges so I'll definitely look into that. I need to get like a roundover or whatever kind of bit with no bearing then see how it works.

I did Greenman last evening. I cut his size down to 6 1/2"square to fit a lonely piece of wood that was begging to be carved.  

As for the outer edges of the front and the back, I'm going to sand just enough to take the roughness (and splinters) off but leave the chainsaw marks. I'm just having so much trouble getting it sanded smooth cause it's such a bloody hard wood. I plan on staying with the rustic approach. It's easier on my back, shoulders and neck and people up here love it.

I bought a belt/disk sander but the belt won't track right and the instruction manual says to turn the screw to adjust.... nothing more. (Why does that not surprise me?) But which way to do what? 

You all will be grateful you're not "with" the likes of me..... I've got 36" X 8" X 1" red oak stickered even on the landing going upstairs. What the heck.... it's floor space and I don't use the 2nd floor. So the wood is definitely acclimated to where it will be worked. 

Simon's passing did open things up somewhat for me. Now I can use bug killer instead of hairspray to get the flying insects and other such things.... now including saw and sanding dust. Their lungs are their most vulnerable organ. 

I agree with your "what the market can bear", Bill. I look at the piece.... think how much I'd be willing to pay.... then add some extra 'cause many people have money for what they want'. Then I think what grandparents like me would be willing to pay for something like that. Being I'm going only 8X10 right now I was thinking like in the $30 realm. I've always believed if I don't charge a decent price that I'm saying making a statement about the quality of my work.

I will do a clear finish on the plaques but will do special finishes... like Penn State blue and white for an extra charge.... I know I will cry if I have to paint this beautiful red oak. 

Someplace I saw a little 'branding iron' as a way of signing the work. Any other ideas for signing?

A question: what proportions should I mix varnish to put it through an air gun? I've been thinking about mixing a wipe on varnish. Then wondered if 1 varnish to 3 solvent would go through a gun.

Bob, I make a 3/8" by 2" long horizontal cut at 1/2"deep and about 1" from the top. Right now a 1 1/4" finishing nail works just great.... I have misplaced my propane torch... don't laugh.... when I find it I will practice with the dovetail bit.... I know..... get spare bit holders but I've spent my hobby allowance this month. 

Here ya go, Bob..... guess the bit....  The one on the left with the shorter shank has the longer .... um.... whatever ya call it. It is the 1/2". The longer shanked one is the 3/8". I didn't spend a lot of time researching it yesterday so I'll let you guess for me. <tee hee hee>

Barb's Timberland Solarium is where I'm leaning as well, Deb. Now I'm gonna play around to make the sign unique.... but not off the wall. I love the oval but have been thinking triangular as well. I'm in no hurry right now so I'll play with it.

Thank you all for the words of support and encouragement and tips with this all. I'll get there eventually.... maybe. The more I learn, the more I learn there is to be learned.  And I love it all!

I'm off to sand the greenman and play with some muted colors.... (maybe green, duh) from where I'm not sure right now. But ya never know..... maybe I'll come up with something cool.

You all have a great day and evening....

Later mon.



Wild Horse said:


> Hi Barb. My condolences on the loss of your parrot, truly sad.
> 
> Your latest work is extremely nice. I agree somewhat with Bobj about pricing, altho' alot of that is "what the market will bear". I was in NY over the weekend, at a huge arts and craft festival (juried). Pieces like yours were selling for around (on average) $30-40. This was for "team" signs, about 12x12.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

The dovetail bits you have will work just fine 
They are not a true plunge bit but they will work with just a little bit of force to get them into the stock but once your in then move it to the side easy,,,when you get to the end of the pass just lift the router up/stock don't try and go back,,they pack the slot up with chips..


The branding iron way works great,you can get them from Rockler or many other outlets,if I recall about 80.oo bucks but it takes a little bit to get the stamp ( 2 to 4 weeks the norm), I wish I got the one with the date in it but I didn't  something like __/__/__ would work..
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6378&filter=branding iro
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10369&filter=branding iron
I don't recommend the one below
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=699

" air gun? " what I do if it will go down the cone filter it will come out the gun ..  I use many right out of the can ..many suggest you don't break it down,,stated right on the can...


Try this,pickup some flat black spray paint, shoot the board and then sand it off..the face will jump right out...and then some clear coat to seal it .. 


==========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey, Bill. Congrats on your machine.... six weeks would have me climbing the walls. But I'm sure you can do it.... maybe play with the software if you get really desperate.
> 
> None of what I posted is "finished". Most of the pics were taken hot off the machine. Of course they need sanded, etc. I do have a router and a table that will do the edge softening as well. And I'm planning to play around with stains/colors, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Dang, Bob.... great idea for the greenman.... don't have any flat black but have royal blue in the can.... I just couldn't wait to try your idea..... ummmm .... next time I'll mask it off.  But it's drying now... and then I'll sand and sand and sand and sand.... .... guess I'll have to call him the blueman. It probably won't "POP" like black would but I'm after instant gratification here....  

Think a really dark green would work much like the black?

The varnish directions read only "thinning is not recommended". So I'll work from there. Really good to know.

I love the signing iron..... then was wondering.... if I am going to flip the wood to put in the keyhole I could also make a pattern from a signature-like representation and maybe add the date.... at least month and year. But it does mean a bit change.... hummmm gonna think about that one. 

Now ya got me going, Bob.... This hobby really does keep me off the streets. :dance3:




bobj3 said:


> HI Barb
> 
> The dovetail bits you have will work just fine
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

That's a neat idea ,then you can make you own logo with the Parrot (Simon ) in it  
Just a note===it's best to put the key hole in on the router table or the hand router..
Just flip it over and sign it 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7276-hanging-slot-template.html

I use the iron on many items,tools,jigs,etc.if it walks off I have a way to identify the tool..it's almost as good as the SS number 

You could put in on the front,in a corner just the Simon logo ,in the small font, on all your projects...


The snapshots below...before the black spray paint/walnut stain and after the black paint/walnut stain job...


=========







nikki1492 said:


> Dang, Bob.... great idea for the greenman.... don't have any flat black but have royal blue in the can.... I just couldn't wait to try your idea..... ummmm .... next time I'll mask it off.  But it's drying now... and then I'll sand and sand and sand and sand.... .... guess I'll have to call him the blueman. It probably won't "POP" like black would but I'm after instant gratification here....
> 
> Think a really dark green would work much like the black?
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

What a cool idea.... putting Simon in a logo for my carving... like a trademark..... now you've got me going again..... 

OK!!!!! I've got before and middle pictures of the greenman.... the after picture will come tomorrow when I can put a varnish finish on it. Don't know how many coats yet. Guess I didn't have flat blue paint and when I didn't mask off I should have just sprayed like it all was planned that way. That's not difficult to touch up.

I should let the paint dry for about 24 hours, right?

I am confused about the keyhole template you referred to in your posts. I've attached a pic of one keyhole I've done. I don't see much difference except the height. What am I missing? I do need to make it higher to accommodate a larger head nail. :help:

I discovered what to you is probably the obvious, Bob..... inverting the Nittany Lion and do the spray paint and sand thing on it. Spray it blue, sand and touch up the white areas.... the ones that the blue are sanded off. Think I'll try it tonight..... just wanna carve and finish.

It was suggested to me that if I'm going to sell my work that I should create a portfolio. Ummmm, anybody know how I do that? I don't have a clue. Firstly I do believe I'd better brush up on my photography skills. The first step in that is try to tame the over zealous flash. 

I'm going to make a house number sign as well. I think I'll use the same pattern layout as the kiln sign. I would like to both carve tomorrow when I can put the dogs outdoors.

I think I understand why some carvers have more than one machine and keep them all running..... <tee hee hee> It would be cool to get a business going so I needed to do that..... BUT!!!!! Like a sign I read recently.... "On the eighth day God said, "Murphy, you're in charge." :dance3:

Bob, I really like those little.... ummmm stars, are they(?). How did you use them in a design?

Got an idea for my sister who owns 11 in the house dogs.... A sign which reads, "Don't mind the dogs. Beware of the owner." Perfect for her.... 

That dang video in my head..... just don't know how to turn it off....

I gotta go see if I can veg out a bit.... yeah, right!




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> That's a neat idea ,then you can make you own logo with the Parrot (Simon ) in it
> Just a note===it's best to put the key hole in on the router table or the hand router..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

The Lion head greenman looks good just the way you did it 
Don't forget about the potato trick to keep the paint off the spot where you don't want it to stick..
Then you can wipe off the paint with a rag and some thinner..be sure to seal the wood 1st.with a spray can of shellac ..shake and rattle can..the potato will not get in the carving...but the shellac will to seal the wood from bleeding..

" paint dry for about 24 hours " some paint is dry to the touch in 10 mins or less when you spray it on..but if it's enamel it can take days to dry, I'm always in a rush that's why I use lacquer , many don't like it but I always mask up/clove up 1st. and have the door open when I use it..  hint 

" keyhole" the dovetail bit is just a sub.for a real key hole bit in a pinch ,a tee slot bit works well also..the best key hole bit I have I got from HD for 10.oo bucks...( a yellow one) in a plastic bubble pack...I use it for tee slots all the time..just the right size for the hex head bolts..

" ummmm stars " hahahahahaha I did cheat on them I use the CMT system ..the cost of the router bit will blow your mind 
CMT 3D Router Carver System - Woodcraft.com
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/15754-sign-carving-router-bit.html

" Beware of the owner." that one would sale well but it would need to be low in price,,,,plastic one for 2.oo dollars in the hardware store... The BOSS, she is into Insurance and she said that they tell the judge they have a bad dog right off the bat..  ( Beware of Dog ) sign ..

==============





nikki1492 said:


> What a cool idea.... putting Simon in a logo for my carving... like a trademark..... now you've got me going again.....
> 
> OK!!!!! I've got before and middle pictures of the greenman.... the after picture will come tomorrow when I can put a varnish finish on it. Don't know how many coats yet. Guess I didn't have flat blue paint and when I didn't mask off I should have just sprayed like it all was planned that way. That's not difficult to touch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Holy Crap... I forgot all about the potato trick.... another work smarter not harder bit of info and I forgot it. Crap..... You can bet I'll not forget that one again. I think I'll start a notebook with all your hints, tips and tricks. Gotta do something to help my feeble memory. 

There appears to be little or no bleeding this time. But I'll do a spray of shellac just to keep it from happening.... ever.

The "beware of dog" signs is just asking for trouble. You have just plead guilty to any charges. I knew to not post any signs along those lines.

The "beware of owner" is just a one time shot as a gag gift for my sister's birthday the beginning of next month. Unless I find some really cute clipart or quotes I'm staying away from pets.... Too many breeds to keep track of.... :fie:

One, probably silly question.... is there any edge routing on the carver I can do before I can get a couple profile bits? All my profile bits have bearings. Bob, I've got to let the machine do everything it's capable of doing. That's something else I want to do tomorrow.... play with the built-in cuts, etc of the machine.

I've also got to find a way to cut the wood to half thickness without buying a bandsaw and that ummmmm.... riser? The most width I can do is 5" using the tablesaw. But that messes up because of the lousey fence it's got. I have been doing my own fence like Bob and Rick do their router fence. To do pierced carvings I need much thinner stock.

Here are two views of my kiln sign..... critique please, from anyone/everyone.... Is it too busy, letters too close, or something that catches your eye as not quite right? Please tell me. This is going to be in public view for what I hope to be many years. By the way.... the little black dots in the 1st picture won't affect the carve. :yes4:

I'm off to bed to get up early and watch our first snowfall. Oh thrill!! 



bobj3 said:


> HI Barb
> 
> The Lion head greenman looks good just the way you did it
> Don't forget about the potato trick to keep the paint off the spot where you don't want it to stick..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Barb

The new sign to be looks good right out of the 1890's 

Bits,, they must not have the bearing on them  and you can't remove the bearing in this case..  they must be like the ones I posted ..sorry..

" half thickness " many go over board with the band saw resaw thing,,you can buy thin stock, sometimes from HD/Lowes ,most lumber yards have it on hand,,if you do the math , band saw,blades,planer,etc. that thin stock can kill the bottom line real quick...unless you use alot of it but most don't...I got some 3/8" and 1/2" thick walnut from a outlet in town and it was cheap, if you do the math.. 

But to each is own..


" snowfall " we got some in Denver and it's been real cold  where did summmmmmmer go..?? I'm still waiting for fall to show up,,the best time in the year for me...nice cool walks and kicking the leaves around..and looking at the full moon this time of the year...

======








nikki1492 said:


> Holy Crap... I forgot all about the potato trick.... another work smarter not harder bit of info and I forgot it. Crap..... You can bet I'll not forget that one again. I think I'll start a notebook with all your hints, tips and tricks. Gotta do something to help my feeble memory.
> 
> There appears to be little or no bleeding this time. But I'll do a spray of shellac just to keep it from happening.... ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I think the sign looks excellent! Very classy! It should do your kiln proud!


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Well Barb, you certainly are wheeling along now ! Looking at your posts/questions, I have a few thoughts...hope you don't mind.

Keyhole - As Bob stated, a keyhole bit is pretty inexpensive from hd or lowes. But, if you'd like you can keep using the dovetail...and I'd start by actually drilling a hole where the beginning of your slot will be...one big enough to take a nailhead or drywall screw. watch your depth tho' ! Then, drop the dovetail into the slot and cut the remaining groove. Also, being as it looks like you will be making a number of hanging signs I would build a really simple system, a piece of wide scrap wood with a step and lip on the edge. That edge will be where all your signs will butt up to, the lip on top is an edge guide for your router base. Simply place your sign on the wide piece, butted to the edge, then clamp in place....your router base will then run along the lip, providing you with the same keyhole slot every single time...and square/level. All you have to do is make sure your slot is centered on your sign.

Portfolio - Take a simple card table/end table/whatever table. Put a block/bucket/old bowl/whatever and put it on the table. Take a sizeable piece of solid color cloth, i.e., old table cloth, etc. in a neutral color. Maybe like a muted blue or something, and drape it over the table and "riser". Lean your sign up on it, and take a few pics from different angles. Print off the best lookin one, and start putting them into a scrapbook...the kind that has clear sleeves to protect the picture. You can also keep the pics on a cd....for when you get so big, you need a website with a gallery !:yes2:

Edging - Keep it simple. With edging, you're going to get some runout, especially with no sacrifical block...and when the bit gets duller/gummed up, you may end up with some slight burning. The simpler the bit, i.e., a 45 bevel using only 50-75% will add a nice little edge and require very little clean up (sanding).

Hope this helps some.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, Bill, Bob and Deb.... I'm more green than the lumber I bought....  and I could think of this as my kiln.... 

I do appreciate all the help I can get to keeping my efforts on the simpler side. I let my head go too fast but KISS is the best. 

Next month's hobby allowance will got to a 3/8" keyhole bit... but till then I'll just widen my slot a tad bit to take a accept a larger nail head.

You all have given me many things to think about and decide what works best for me and what I have to deal with, physically.

Bob... you're right about the sign. Those were the glory days in this area.... and about the time my house was built. Good grief..... I'm my mother.... LOL

I am going to rework the sign with less 'gingerbread' effects and see if I can get some good clean lines. I do like the design but now that I've slept on it for a while..... let's see what else I can come up with. 

I like your edge work advice, Bill. I have been just sanding the sharp 90° edge off a bit in a rounded fashion. I do like softer lines.

We've got a winter storm warning till 10:30 tonight.... between now and Saturday they are calling for 3" of snow.... and I'm calling for the aspirin bottle at the least.

Think I'll find my recliner and laptop to look at all the patterns I've been collecting through the last 6 weeks or so. I can't get on the net with it cause I setup a secure network on my pc.... it's so secure even I can't get into it..... kinda like putting something in a safe place.... it's really safe... even I can't find it.

Meanwhile, here's what I am thinking about for my sister's gag gift. I may change the shape of the carve region around the paw prints to an elongated oval but that will be about it.....I've got to stop somewhere.... I could design things right into the ground.  





Wild Horse said:


> Well Barb, you certainly are wheeling along now ! Looking at your posts/questions, I have a few thoughts...hope you don't mind.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,

Just a quick note.... 

the greenman turned blueman was from a stained glass pattern.

I think it turned out kinda cool. :dance3:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Adjusted dog owner sign*

Here's what I did to the last sign..... did an oval in the center carve region instead of a rectangle....

I think I like it better..... but don't know why.


----------



## pastorbruce (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats Barb on quitting, I've heard it is one of the hardest things to quit - and a great reward for yourself. Unfortunately my only bad habit is buying tools I can't afford - so what do I give up?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bruce,

I wish I could accept the congrats on the stop smoking, but I'm not there yet. A few obstacles were thrown in my path, including an accident with a table saw last week. I know it seems a lame excuse to many but that's the hard part of smoking.... you're right... it's a tough one.

I'm down to 4 a day and am working on it with the weaning process. Next week... down to 3, etc.

Maybe by staying out of the tool sections half the time you could wean your self off the tools.... :jester:




pastorbruce said:


> Congrats Barb on quitting, I've heard it is one of the hardest things to quit - and a great reward for yourself. Unfortunately my only bad habit is buying tools I can't afford - so what do I give up?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I hope you are feeling better and healing well. I am struggling with the nicodemon too. I get down to 4 or 5 then the next day it's 10!!! ARRRGGGG. I guess I'll tey the gum again. I was doing a little better with it. But it was making me nauseous.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Deb. My fingers are getting there through all the frustration. The doctor says they're healing quickly and nicely. Couldn't ask for better words.

I've been soaking my fingers in a VERY mild solution of bleach water.... about 2 teaspoons bleach to a gallon of water.... I got that trick from a long time antique dealer. It helps reduce the formation of scar tissue. There are fewer scars and they are less intense.

You deserve a congrats for just the attempt to stop smoking. You've got it from me, woman. :yes4:

An inhalation therapist gave me a weaning plan that worked for her. This is done very slowly cause nicotine is such a powerful drug.

Count every cigarette you have each day for 2 weeks. Average to the daily number.

Start out with that number... smoke only that number per day for 2 weeks. After the 14th day reduce the number of cigarettes per day by 1. Smoke that number again for 2 weeks. Repeat decreasing the daily total by 1.

If you would happen to NOT smoke all of them on any day, that one is "gone". You don't add it to the next day total.

e.g. average daily is 12...
weeks 1 & 2 12 smokes a day.
weeks 3 & 4 11  "
weeks 5 & 6 10 "

Just remember, you can't fail if you don't try. And failure isn't always a bad thing. If you mess up on Monday go back to your number on Tuesday.

I'm stuck at 5. Morning, evening and after every meal. I put 5 out on the counter and don't look at the pack... the power of suggestion is big, big, big. I try to put it in a positive light though..... that's 3/4 *less *than I smoked last year at this time.... and that's a good thing!

You sound so frustrated.... back up and don't be so self-critical.... it doesn't help.... I know!

Whatcha thinking about buying as your self reward... a tool or maybe a special wood to make something special.... a big reinforcement every time you look at it! :yes4:





CanuckGal said:


> Barb I hope you are feeling better and healing well. I am struggling with the nicodemon too. I get down to 4 or 5 then the next day it's 10!!! ARRRGGGG. I guess I'll tey the gum again. I was doing a little better with it. But it was making me nauseous.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I got the book Stop Smoking the EASYWAY by Allen Carr. If you haven't read it I suggest you give it a try. His plan isn't exactly working for me BUT I do think about what he says every time I light a cigarette. He is absolutely right and if nicotine wasn't worse then heroin it would be very easy to follow his method. I was smoking 2 packs a day for the last 10 years at least. I have been smoking for 36 years so I go a lot of the demon to get out of my system. 
I applaud your efforts, 5 a day.. wow! That's awesome. Keep it up cause you are doing GREAT!
And I am VERY Happy to hear the good prognosis form the doctors for your fingers. That's good news indeed. I never heard about the bleach thing, but I'll keep it in mind but hopefully never have use for it.
As for my reward, well my new truck should be here in late December. I can't wait. I am going to take it to the hardware store and load it with one of every kind of sheet good they carry...lol. :dirol: It's such a pain to always have to buy 1/4 sheet goods or to have to rely on my step son every time I need wood. So all that cigarette money I'm saving is already spent. :dance3:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Oh WOW!... and all I bought was a carving machine... :dance3:

What a great feeling when you can get your full sheet goods without asking someone for "help".... that's great... I totally understand.

I've had to break old habits and change routines but it's working for me. _*And *_I've stopped beating myself up for the 5 smokes a day... especially if they're either outdoors or under the exhaust fan. I've also switched to a cheaper brand... and buy 2 or 3 packs at a time. That gives me a choice every few days.... will I go out in the cold for the smokes or.... 

I did two more tests carves yesterday on the bride & groom commission and am still not satisfied. I'm just having a problem with the WYSIWYG part of the software. WYSI isn't exactly WYG... :wacko: But.... it's been a real learning experience!

While that's runing today I'm going to start my portfolio..... never had a portfolio nor submitted a resume... dang... Guess I'm a really old fart! :haha: 





CanuckGal said:


> I got the book Stop Smoking the EASYWAY by Allen Carr. If you haven't read it I suggest you give it a try. His plan isn't exactly working for me BUT I do think about what he says every time I light a cigarette. He is absolutely right and if nicotine wasn't worse then heroin it would be very easy to follow his method. I was smoking 2 packs a day for the last 10 years at least. I have been smoking for 36 years so I go a lot of the demon to get out of my system.
> I applaud your efforts, 5 a day.. wow! That's awesome. Keep it up cause you are doing GREAT!
> And I am VERY Happy to hear the good prognosis form the doctors for your fingers. That's good news indeed. I never heard about the bleach thing, but I'll keep it in mind but hopefully never have use for it.
> As for my reward, well my new truck should be here in late December. I can't wait. I am going to take it to the hardware store and load it with one of every kind of sheet good they carry...lol. :dirol: It's such a pain to always have to buy 1/4 sheet goods or to have to rely on my step son every time I need wood. So all that cigarette money I'm saving is already spent. :dance3:


----------



## luggage straps (Dec 5, 2009)

congratulations barb. Hope you enjoyed it well.


----------



## btidmore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Celtic Knots*



bobj3 said:


> HI Barb
> 
> That sounds good,,I have used routers for a very long time and like most users I did not use them all the time and now I say WHAT and huh a lot now days  it's like waring cloves for me in the shop most don't but I don't like digging wood chips out of my hands..  it's a simple thing but most just put them to one side in the shop
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey btidmore... welcome to the forum. I feel honored that I am your first post... <grin>

I have found a celtic keyboard setup but have not had time to see if it will work as a font in a graphic box. I don't have much experience with Word as to whether you can make a graphic from a text box.

As for Carvewright/Compucarve hardware and/or software.... I really have very mixed feelings about them.

The whole system is very tightly bound by the company... I was grateful I made my purchase from Sears as I am getting a full refund for the second time since mid-September.

The hardware is a system that is fraught with problems. I have no background in mechanical or electrical systems so my hands were tied from the git-go.

As for the software, I found the WYSIWYG system left a lot to be desired. During the weeks between having my two machines I played with the software but could not test it. But did discover that WYS was not WYG.

I joined several different forums to become as knowledgeable as possible but having been plauged by hardware problems I didn't get much chance to work through the carving issues. I can say I had more failures than successes.

Be warned if you have not already purchased one of these systems that the noise created by the carving is *unreal*. I had to plan my carving around the weather mostly since I had two dogs. They did pay a price for me carving when they couldn't be put outdoors.

I don't regret having gone this route firstly because it seemed the best of the paths to take to the machine carving world... cnc. 

The software world in other cnc machines is daunting... overwhelming to say the least. As like another contributing member to my thread, I have chosen to go the VCarve Pro route.

Granted there is a lot of learning available out there for the Carvewright but the maintence/care of the hardware is not for the faint of heart or the weak of hands. Just changing the bit with their Quick Change bit adapter system was a challenge to my hand strength and arm muscle power.

I'm not stupid when it comes to the overall picture but my hands were tied with the terms of the warranty.... all hardware must go back to the factory in Texas for warranty work.... even with the Sears in-shop coverage. No one beyond the TX factory is authorized to do repair work.

I came to the conclusion that I really didn't want to share my ownership time with UPS and the factory.

Currently I'm looking at the Shark from Rockler and a complete kit from buildyourcnc.com 

Your vocabulary with routers sounds like mine in the computer world. I've built computers since the early 1980's but I feel inadequate putting an electronic and mechanical package together for a reasonably trouble-free amount of cnc routing time. I'm not getting any younger as time drifts along.... :laugh:

I've asked myself for the third time since mid-September if cnc routing is the real niche I believe it is for me in the woodworking world. For the third time I have answered an unquestionable "YES"!!!

So I'll keep trying till I get it right for me.

Just wonderin' what has brought you to considering a cnc router in your world?





btidmore said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > HI Barb
> ...


----------



## jww922 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello Barb!

I have followed your posts on here and other forums and I was basically in your same spot trying to decide which machine. I haven't bought yet and after reading this post I have put the brakes on the cw/cc. 

There are a lot of alternatives and like you I don't feel comfortable with LHR's "business" plan.

The software issue and expense have kept me from pulling the trigger on some of the other machines.

I hate that you're having trouble BUT your posts about that trouble and your enthusiasm have helped out a lot of us, thanks!

John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello btidmore, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## mikeacg (Sep 16, 2009)

Software is definitely important - and expensive! I spent more on my last purchase than I did for my first CNC! I am currently using Aspire from Vectric for my 3D stuff and love what it can do. I can write toolpath files directly to the MDX-20 if I want to use the small machine (hate to tie up the ShopBot for a tiny carved pin for example). This is the easiest-to-use 3D software I have come across so far and well worth every penny!

Mike


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard, John and Mike. 

I'm really happy that I can give information which helps anyone make a more educated purchase.

After the first machine was returned and I was waiting for delivery of the second one, I read a post in this forum that a member had finally given up on CW/CC after his fourth machine went bad. I decided then if the second one went bad I was done with the CC.

You're right about the "business practice", John. I don't like to support that mind set if there is any other choice. And I won't go down that road.... I'd probably be barred from this forum. But as you have witnessed.... I call a spade a spade.... ya can't go to jail for what you're thinking.... (and I'm a bit long winded  )

Thanks for your experience with Aspire, Mike. I haven't made any real choices about any software and won't until I have played with some on a new machine. I'm thinking about going with their Photocarve. I want to try lithopanes so badly I can taste it!!! 

I'm also having a problem with the software costs. I have been looking into open source software but I haven't found anything yet.

If I'm going to get anything back to help fund my "fun", I believe photo carving will be a stand by. I will also do plaques especially with the Penn State Nittany Lion. I live less than 100 miles from the main campus so most of our young can go to college and still be close to home. And there's a freshman class starting every August....:dance3:

You all take care. 



mikeacg said:


> Software is definitely important - and expensive! I spent more on my last purchase than I did for my first CNC! I am currently using Aspire from Vectric for my 3D stuff and love what it can do. I can write toolpath files directly to the MDX-20 if I want to use the small machine (hate to tie up the ShopBot for a tiny carved pin for example). This is the easiest-to-use 3D software I have come across so far and well worth every penny!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I finally took the plunge. I have a Compucarve cnc coming Friday from Sears.
> 
> ...


Hi Barb, happy that you no longer smoke and much happier that you bought a Compucarve machine. It's the same machine as the Carve Wright by LHR. I have one also. The sound level is approx. 80 decibels, same as loud motorcycle. This is almost entirely due to the Quick Change chuck. If it hasen't blown apart due to centrificial force I suggest you purchase and install a "Rock Chuck" (Google Rock Chuck) Ron produces and sells them for a reasonable price. They will lower the sound to a human level but you should use ear protection as w/ any tool. I've had mine for almost four years and truly enjoy it's capabilities. Contact me for more information. Best wishis and enjoy your machine.


----------

